# *Gobble Gobble*-November 2013 Testing 5BFPs



## terripeachy

Ok ladies!
Let me know your testing dates, and I'll add you. I'm sprinkling tons of baby dust. Bring on the BFPs, just in time for Thanksgiving (or the end of November for those not in the US)!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


November 7
di226 :shrug:
November 11
kfs1 :witch: 
November 12
BoobsMcGee22 :bfp:
November 13
November 14
1more4me :witch: 
November 15
November 16
garfie :witch:
November 17
November 18
nessaw :bfp:
luckylecky :witch:
November 19
November 20
Babyhopes1974 :witch:
November 21
terripeachy :witch:
moni77 :witch: 
November 22
VJean :bfp:
November 23
Hopethisyear :witch:
xs5
November 24
Mischief :witch:
tryfor2 :bfp:
November 25
Blueshoney :witch:
November 26
Momof3Girls :witch:
ERosePW :witch:
November 27
Ahnshi :bfp:
November 28
Sis4us :witch:
ClaireCath :witch:
November 29
Dylis :witch:
kimk :witch:
Lenka78 :witch:
November 30​
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## di226

Testing again this Thursday. Have all the signs and symptoms of pregnancy but keep getting :bfn:! If I am, I should be 9 weeks today. Last month what I thought was AF was 8 days late and then very light for only 1 day. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## ERosePW

I'm only cd5, so I have quite a ways to go, but I should be O'ing on cd14 again this cycle, so if I can manage to hold out until 14dpo, then I'll be testing on Nov 27th, the day before Thanksgiving. :) Whether or not I can hold out that long, is still to be determined. Hehe!


----------



## terripeachy

So far so good! HA!!HA!! Hopefully updating this thread will get easier.
We'll be keeping our fingers crossed for you di!


----------



## Dylis

Hello I'll have the 29th :thumbup:


----------



## moni77

I am schedule for IUI some time this week - will find out tomorrow. Please put me down for the 25th. Thanks!!


----------



## VJean

I'll be testing the 22nd. FX this is a lucky thread and we all have something extra to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'll be testing October 23rd...thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## xs5

Nov 23 for me!


----------



## Mischief

Who knows if I'll ovulate this cycle, but I'm feeling optimistic! Please put me down for the 24th!


----------



## 1more4me

Please put me down for the 14th. This is an hsg cycle. Left open, right blocked. But I must say so far for once I am happy with my temps. Baby dust to all!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Nov 26th, please. I think that'll be around the time. I o anywhere between cd 15-21, so it's kind of hard to choose a test day until I o, but the 26th is a nice average. Plus, I took progesterone last cycle. Historically, that's made miss o come sooner, like day 15, for the next cycle for some odd reason. Not sure why, just noticed a trend.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for starting the thread Terri !!!!

I'm not doing a medicate cycle so wasnt really counting on much this month!!

GL Ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks terri. Can I have 18th please?


----------



## kimk

Thanks for hosting Terri. Can I get the 29th please.


----------



## terripeachy

C'mon Sis. Pick a date anyway&#8230;it'll be more interesting. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I hate saying that AF came but put me Down for Turkey day 11/28!!! ;)

Gobble Gobble!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I didn't really understand your previous post, but I saw your chart was blank so figured AF was here. Sorry, babe. *hugs*
I'll put you down for the 28th.


----------



## kfs1

November 11 for me, please. Thanks!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I am testing 11/12!

Actually, truth be told, I have been testing since yesterday. :) BFN's...


----------



## terripeachy

Ok kfs1 and Boobs, you've been added.
Lots of baby dust headed your way!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Yay!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Damn I think I'm out for this month already. I got an +OPK on CD 9 and it already went back to - without a chance to DTD :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Sometimes I get a surge after AF or meds hang in there Hope!!! ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Terri,
I'm so glad to see you jumped right into the BnB madness and started a Nov thread, because you have the same positive spirit that Sis has. I enjoyed being on a thread Sis ran and I'm sure you'll carry the same, fun torch! 

I seriously wasn't going to join any threads this month because I felt like I was out from the start, but AF due tomorrow or Thur and feeling a bit more hopeful (I shall probably jinx myself with that statement), but let's see. If its a BFP, it will be the first glimmer of one in almost 3 years of trying for a sibling. So, we'll see. Best wishes to all the ladies to have more stuffing in your bellies this month than turkey!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-the pressure!! hee hee.
I just wanted a Nov. thread, so I figured i might as well start it. Keep positive, and yeah, let's all hope for more than turkey and cranberry sauce.


----------



## Sis4Us

U R doing a Great Job Terri !!!! :thumbup:

AFM this will be my first all Natural cycle in Forever so I'm not to Hopeful but trying to stay positive and give myself a reason to Stuff my face on Turkey day!!! ;)


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies :happydance:

FF has got AF starting on 14 November - which is interesting as I don't appear to have ovulated yet:haha:

So pick a date for me Terri to test :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-
I put your date as the 16th. We can all wake up on Saturday and hear your good news. Plus, that will give FF a few more days to confirm your O date, perhaps.
*hugs backatcha*


----------



## luckylecky

18th for me please, I'm on Puregon this month.. we'll see


----------



## di226

I tested this morning and got a :bfn:! I still think that there is a possibility that I still am though. I'm still having all the symptoms...nausea, food aversions (can't even think about some foods...especially those with sauces), bigger bbs which are slightly sore, and still no :af:. So I have scheduled an appointment next Wednesday with my doctor for a blood test. I just want to know one way or the other....this wait is driving me crazy! If the blood test is negative then I guess me and DH will just have to step up the :sex:! LOL!:haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Don't give up yet, di. Having an appointment is something to look forward to. This is my fourth month trying, and I have an appointment for next Monday. If it turns out that my temps are up, we can be happy, and if not, she can give me a little boost of something to help, hopefully.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kfs1

First failure of the month I'm afraid. :witch: 3 days early this month, too! Just wonderful. Feeling great.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: kfs1


----------



## Katie Potatie

kfs1 said:


> First failure of the month I'm afraid. :witch: 3 days early this month, too! Just wonderful. Feeling great.

I'm so sorry kfs, mine was a few days early a month of so ago and I know how it really adds insult to injury when that happens. Hugs to you.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sorry kfs1. :growlmad: I'll update your status.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry kfs1. :hugs:


----------



## di226

I'm so sorry kfs1.:hugs: Thanks terripeachy. As if the TWW wasn't bad enough...now it's another week! :wacko:


----------



## kfs1

Thanks ladies. I had my day of wallowing. Back to being positive. Stepping up the exercise and heading to the doctor this month for sure.


----------



## garfie

:hugs: ksf

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm starting to think I had A CP last month :(

Last week I wanted to kill everyone and now I just want to CRY about everything Plus I've been bleeding on and Off for Almost a week usually my cycle is 3 days!! :shrug:


----------



## garfie

Oh no I hope not Sis - did you get a pos test I can't remember.

Sometimes our bodies do strange things - maybe it could be from your medication?

Is it heavier than normal - if so maybe a trip to the docs might be in order if just to check your iron levels.

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Not really Heavier per say it just in spurts and been way longer than my Norm!!!

I never went for a beta this month cuz I'm not doing any meds this month!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Please put me down for the 20th


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis ~ :hugs: I sure hope that wasn't the case. For me, CP is a lot harder to take than not being pg at all.


----------



## Mischief

Please excuse my bragging, ladies, but I just can't help myself...

I OVULATED!!! :wohoo:


----------



## terripeachy

That's great news, Mischief. Glad you have a TWW in your future. I am so happy for you. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Mischief, that's great! And four days earlier than your last cycle (according to your charts!). So that's wonderful! This is a good cycle for you. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to hear Mischief GL!!!!!!


----------



## SBCookie21

Hey Ladies

I'd like to join!!!! :happydance:

According to my temps I'm 5 DPO today. I'll be testing on Nov 19 at 12 DPO.


----------



## garfie

Brag away Mischief :happydance::happydance:

AFM - I've decided to have the 21cd test after all - at least then it will be down on my notes if I haven't ovulated - I always wait until I deff know I have Od before having these kind of tests:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes it doesn't appear that You've Od yet Garfie but maybe the BW can shed some light!!! GL

AFM.... DH has told me this is the Month he feels His boys ready to Go to Work!:haha:
He goes in the AM for SA FX it's better numbers!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Wouldn't you know it? Today is my appointment with the OBGYN and not only do my crosshairs on FF finally arrive, but I have a huge glob of creamy CM (gross!). Today I probably had more than I've had in the last 4 months. I'm hoping she can still give me something to boost my ovulation, but I'm worried she's just going to say keep trying. 

First month off BCP, crosshairs, next month dashed crosshairs, month after that no crosshairs, and today, crosshairs but as you can see from my chart, my temp has only gone up by 0.1 every day. Ridiculous.

I think I want something that will help my ovulation and also help my temperatures go a little higherpost O. I'll report back this afternoon.


----------



## Sis4Us

It's always best to find out what your hormones R Terri then go from there GL!!!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Wouldn't you know it? Today is my appointment with the OBGYN and not only do my crosshairs on FF finally arrive, but I have a huge glob of creamy CM (gross!). Today I probably had more than I've had in the last 4 months. I'm hoping she can still give me something to boost my ovulation, but I'm worried she's just going to say keep trying.
> 
> First month off BCP, crosshairs, next month dashed crosshairs, month after that no crosshairs, and today, crosshairs but as you can see from my chart, my temp has only gone up by 0.1 every day. Ridiculous.
> 
> I think I want something that will help my ovulation and also help my temperatures go a little higherpost O. I'll report back this afternoon.

I don't think the temps look too bad if they continue to rise after today. But definitely not a bad idea to have hormone levels checked. Did you use an opk? That would be one more thing that would help to confirm. As for meds, I have heard docs don't like to give it until they can see if your cycles regulate after BCP, and they often want you to have been trying naturally for longer too. But at our age, they sometimes make exceptions. I started clomid in my 10th month, but I'm not sure if doc would've let me sooner, as I didn't even go see him until halfway through my 9th month. Keep us updated on your appointment!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Thanks.
ERose-my doctor told me to come back after 4 months if I wasn't pregnant and it's been four months, so I'm going back. I don't use OPKs, just temperature charting. My cycles are fairly regular as far as I'm concerned. 29, 27, 25 days. If they can do a blood test or whatever they need to check my hormone level, that would be fine. I am just following directions. :) 

I actually feel relieved that a stupid computer program gave me crosshairs. How crazy is that? My happiness is found on a screen. *ugh* hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Sis-Thanks.
> ERose-my doctor told me to come back after 4 months if I wasn't pregnant and it's been four months, so I'm going back. I don't use OPKs, just temperature charting. My cycles are fairly regular as far as I'm concerned. 29, 27, 25 days. If they can do a blood test or whatever they need to check my hormone level, that would be fine. I am just following directions. :)
> 
> I actually feel relieved that a stupid computer program gave me crosshairs. How crazy is that? My happiness is found on a screen. *ugh* hee hee.

Haha, I know the feeling! Amazing how much better I feel when those crosshairs pop up! :) I really don't think your chart looks bad at all though. The temps are up compared to many of your pre-O temps, and if they stay there and even go up more, it looks to me like your body is doing what its supposed to! Maybe this will be your BFP month. :)

Well, good luck at your appt today! Nice that he/she said to come back in four months! He/she will probably be open to hearing your suggestions then.

And btw, your chart certainly looks great compared to mine at the moment! The Clomid makes my temps very erratic... I still saw a clear and obvious temperature shift last cycle, but I had several temps that just jumped! Even though its normal on Clomid for some, and even though I know I O'd, its still icky looking at such an erratic chart when I was used to pretty normal temps before that! ugh.


----------



## Sis4Us

My temps where kinda erratic on Femara Too ER well at least different than Non medicated cycles!!!! 

GL to both of U!!!


----------



## w8ng4abfp

i am going through all medications 4 past 5mnths and hopefully this mnth it may happen. currentlt 6dpo. w8ing till my af dat. hoping to test on 19th nov
fingers crossed
sticky baby dust to all who is ttc
best of luck ppl


----------



## terripeachy

w8ng4abfp-This is the 35 and up section. I saw on another forum that you're 24, so I'm not going to add you this time around. I do hope this is your month though. :)


----------



## garfie

Terri - Do you have to book in at your docs? - if so I would book soon (you can always cancel) she may want to do a 21CD test and a CD 1-3 Blood test for starters:hugs:

ER - I know nothing about clomid but have heard it does cause erratic temperatures and some terrible symptoms - good luck hun:hugs:

Sis - When does hubby get his SA results back:hugs:

AFM - Went for my CD21 blood test - so let's see what is found tomorrow hopefully I will get my results:happydance:

It will say Im pregnant and I ovulated - yeah right:haha: but one can dream right:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Dreaming is All we got some days Garfie!!! :hugs:

They told him Wed but I emailed my nurse cuz usually they get it in a HR w IUI that seems like forever especially when I feel O fastly approaching early this month!!!


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-my appt. is in half an hour. 

I wanted to go mid cycle because a) I didn't think I was ovulating properly and b) if she wanted me to start something when my next cycle starts, I want to have time to get to the store, get a prescription, etc.., so I'm ready. I'm a planner so it's just odd that today I get the crosshairs and today is my appt. 

We're all dreaming, like Sis said, so I'm dreaming that after this visit, I will be returning in a few weeks with a pos. pregancy test to report! HA!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back, and feeling good.
My doctor is so nice. She said that she thinks I ovulated on CD11, not CD14 like FF says. She advised that FF is helpful, but after all it is still a computer and our bodies are not machines so you can't always believe it. I told her the thing about my happiness being judged by a machine and she kind of shrugged. I, of course, have other things that make me happy, but today, it was FF. HA!!HA!!

Long story short, she said to start using OPKs (so expensive), and go back to see her on my next CD 10-12 (if there is one-wink), and also bd within 2 hours of the appt., so they can check out hubs' sperm at the same time. I'm glad this will all be done under my regular insurance and I don't have to go see a specialist (just yet). It's kind of weird thinking about collecting sperm once it's on its way to find an egg, but if that's what I have to do, so be it. ha. It won't be a very romantic BD. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

No Terri it gets very Robotic believe me that's why we R taking a break this month and just HAVIN Fun again!!! :haha:

That's interesting that they can check like that I wish my FS would cuz I have a feeling His guys and my VJ just aren't in Sync!! Lol

She didn't say anything about doing CD3 Bloods??

GL!!!


----------



## terripeachy

No she didn't, Sis, but maybe she's being systematic and ruling things in or out one step at a time. I've only been trying for four months, so we're just starting this journey. I actually don't mind what she asked this time. One of my girlfriends (over 30) did test after test, and after all that, the reason she couldn't get prego was because of her husband's count (not sure of all the specifics but he was the issue). 

If that's the case after next month, then we will think about other things, but for now, I'll do the OPKs, and go in for the test on day 10-12. No biggie.
:thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! So I got a second LH surge last night with a +OPK last night and a super dark line today. We were able to BD last night and will again tonight...I'm hoping this works!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> No she didn't, Sis, but maybe she's being systematic and ruling things in or out one step at a time. I've only been trying for four months, so we're just starting this journey. I actually don't mind what she asked this time. One of my girlfriends (over 30) did test after test, and after all that, the reason she couldn't get prego was because of her husband's count (not sure of all the specifics but he was the issue).
> 
> If that's the case after next month, then we will think about other things, but for now, I'll do the OPKs, and go in for the test on day 10-12. No biggie.
> :thumbup:

I'm glad your appt went well! I love my doc too. It helps sooo much when you love your doc. :) I haven't seen an RE yet either. My OB is the one who looked at my charts and asked about OPKs, so I had a lot of data when I went to see him. He stays positive and jokes w/ me about how I'm still young (who's he really kidding, right? Lol). He's the one who gave me the clomid as a start. But he wouldn't do anything until my DH got tested. So we scheduled his appt for the next week, and ruled that out before starting the clomid. He tested out just fine, but it gave me peace of mind to know! Well girl, good luck this cycle! This could end up being it for you!! Fingers crossed for us all!! :flower:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ So happy to hear you had a good appt. :thumbup: Hopefully this will be your month anyway, and you won't need any more testing.

Hope ~ Yay! GL hun. :happydance:

So, the progesterone didn't lengthen my LP last cycle, but it's looking like I will o by cd 15. :happydance: I don't normally o this early, day 17 or after is typical. This is my 3rd cycle ever to follow a cycle I used progesterone. The other two, I O'ed on day 15. Today is day 13, and I got a + opk this afternoon. So tomorrow or cd15 should be it!


----------



## terripeachy

Hopethisyear-woot woot! Get to it, chica!

ERose-I'm happy you have a good doctor. I think it's so unfair that we have to go through all these invasive tests when it's so easy to get a sperm sample. Oh wellI guess it is the way it is.

Momof3girls-I say the same thing to you as I said to hope. Get busy!! heehee. Have fun, most importantly. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Yay for Hope and MomOf3! Wuhu! Like Terri said, get busy, lol!!!

I'm a bit disappointed myself at the moment.... I was expecting to see a pos opk on my CB digital with the smileys, but still getting a flashing smiley only (its considered High instead of Peak). In my first cycle on clomid, I O'd on cd14, which would be tomorrow, so I'm confused why still no LH surge. I was using the FR opk with the lines too, just for backup (I know, crazy obsessive), and this came out pretty dark Sun and Mon, but I don't THINK they were darker than the control line, its hard to tell. But the CB digital is more sensitive, so I've ALWAYS relied mostly on that one with no issues. So I'm completely thrown off this morning. My temps are no help, as they're all over the board from the clomid. :(


----------



## terripeachy

You shouldn't be disappointed in yourself. You have no control over your body. Today is only day 13, so maybe tomorrow you will get the Peak reading. I'm not sure how the OPks work, although I'll be finding out soon, but high is still good. Get busy!! hee hee. 

I'm also not sure when the LH surge occurs. I guess I'll read up on it. I have a semi-easy work day today so it's too the Googleweb. 

Don't get discouraged.

In other news, we're waiting to hear back from di226 and BoobsMcGee. I know Boobs posts on another board too so I might try stalking her. Updates please, ladies!!


----------



## moni77

Terri~ I had the postcoital test done at CD10-11 2 months ago. We had to wake up and BD at like 5:30 in the morning because my appointment was at like 8am. They just take a little swab - this was the first indication that hubby had issues - she said normally you would see 20 active sperm - and for me she only saw 1. The doctor put the sample in a microscope in the room and even allowed me to look! so that was neat.

Hubby then went in for the full SA and we learned he has borderline low count, morphology and mortility. We started seeing the specialist 2 weeks ago and already have the first IUI done. 

The doctor said to test 2 weeks after the IUI - so you can change my date to the 21st.

Good luck with the rest of your testing and hope that everything comes back positive!


----------



## Sis4Us

Those Digitals are Notoriuos for giving false adding while medicated!!!

I got 8 HIGHS and only got a peak after O on that darn thing save your money and go IC!!! GL

AFM got a +OPK on CD10 w no meds I was afraid of that!!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

moni77-your date has been changed, and now it's the same as mine. yay!! Thanks for the insight on the other test too. I am going to ask her how many sperm are swimming around afterwards. 

Sis-what does that mean that you were afraid of a positive on CD10? i guess I haven't been on here long enough to know what's going on. And what is IC?


----------



## garfie

Ladies

So I got my CD21/22 blood test result back and it was 10 - I was fairly happy with that score (pos 3DPO) see chart. 

My dr (or should I say the receptionist) said 10 sorry no ovulation - :growlmad: and now I can't speak to my Dr until Thursday:growlmad: to see what all this means.

From what I know a 10 is okay right? showing I have Od - once again it is the stupid Drs thinking every woman Ovulates day 14 and has a period day 28.

So in theory if she thinks I have not Od what will she do?

I will try and catch up later - but I have had a crap day at work and now I can't even speak to my Dr:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

I need to get off this computer. HA!!HA!

Sorry garfie. I was excited when I saw your chart and the crosshairs, but your doctor should have detected ovulation on CD 21 or 22 then if FF is right. What does 10 mean, and what are you supposed to have?

We've waited this long, I guess we'll just have to wait until Thursday to see what the doctor said. So irritating. 

Well, love, your day can only get better from here, right?


----------



## ERosePW

garfie, do not be discouraged. one of my best friends was doing that test each cycle, and her doc kept telling her she was not O'ing either. She started Clomid, and doc still said she wasn't O'ing. She tried that for three months, and then switched to Femara, but once AGAIN, doc told her no ovulation. She was SO discouraged and upset wondering next steps. THAT is the month she got her BFP. :) She was literally told flat-out, that she was not O'ing according to the blood test, and she got her BFP on the day she missed AF that cycle. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Moni, how exciting you had IUI! This could be it for you! :)

Terri and Sis, thanks for the encouraging words. I've used the CB digital for about 6-7 months, although last month was my first clomid cycle. I was told to wait three days after the last pill before using it though, as it can give false results like you said. But I still got my positive as expected, and got a temp spike the day after O. So I guess I just had my hopes up that it would work okay this cycle too... and I guess it still could! I may be jumping the gun here... just because I O'd on cd14 in my first clomid cycle, doesnt necessarily mean it will be exactly the same this cycle, so I dont know what i'm freaking out over! LOL

Looking forward to the results of the ones who are doing their HPTs!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie I would say UR P is on the rise they just detected it too early and 10 isn't bad mine was 7.5 and my OLD FS said it was fine!!!

That's why she's my OLD Dr she was wrong my P was on the low end but I do ovulate just a LIl early on my own as u can tell!!!

WOW sharp pains on the left Ovary today guessing O will be tonite or Tom!!! ;)

UPDATE just talked to my nurse and got SA resluts they are way better at 41mil and motility amd Morph are right at the good mark so FX!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies. Terri, can I join? ;-) I am testing on November 29th. The day after Thanksgiving. -) I am so hoping for a BFP this cycle, because I am starting to worry that something is wrong... FX for all of us!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Of course you can! I added you already. So good seeing you and yes, this is going to be a lucky thread. I just know it!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

terripeachy said:


> You shouldn't be disappointed in yourself. You have no control over your body. Today is only day 13, so maybe tomorrow you will get the Peak reading. I'm not sure how the OPks work, although I'll be finding out soon, but high is still good. Get busy!! hee hee.
> 
> I'm also not sure when the LH surge occurs. I guess I'll read up on it. I have a semi-easy work day today so it's too the Googleweb.
> 
> Don't get discouraged.
> 
> In other news, we're waiting to hear back from di226 and BoobsMcGee. I know Boobs posts on another board too so I might try stalking her. Updates please, ladies!!

Well, there were not one but TWO BFP's in our house this weekend!
I tested the night of 9DPO and then the morning of 10 DPO (I posted the pics of both in the test image thread).
I called my doctor immediately (thanks for Saturday hours...love him) because I had been sent for an abdominal CT scan on Wednesday and was on antibiotics all week to treat a kidney infection.
Labs were closed until today (his and the one I can use with my insurance) so I went today for the blood work. Will know results tomorrow or Thursday.

Too scared to get excited yet. Had a chemical last month and a MC prior.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL and FX Boobs!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I thought you found out that you were having twins!! HA!
Do you want me to wait until Thursday to update your status? I'm unsure of the BFP protocol. 

I'm excited for you, so you remain calm. hee hee.
Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh wow Boobs!! How exciting, two BFPs, ahh! Gosh, I love hearing the BFPs in these TTC threads, wuhu! Fingers crossed that it's a sticky bean, Hun! I think it's going to turn out just fine, good luck!


----------



## Mischief

Congrats, Boobs! Fingers are crossed for you!!!

Sis, I've been stalking your chart for months and I'm always jealous of how early you O!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl:

Don't be that's why I was On Femara to give those follies a Lil more time.... I think I have E dominance and that's why I O so fast and my P is low!! :shrug:

Oh well w my Mc I Od on CD11-12 so here hoping!!! :)

Your temps are looking good Mischief!!! :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Boobs - :happydance: congrats hun so excited for you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Thank you ladies!
I am not even updating my ticker until I know for sure from the blood.
Might know today. 
My impatience will probably drive me batty today!

Still no AF. She was due yesterday. Cervix is shut up tight. Water CM.


----------



## Ahnshi

I'd like to join! Put me down for Nov 27!


----------



## terripeachy

You got it, Sunshine. :coffee:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

OK...it's official.
My HCG was at 40 yesterday. Going for more blood tomorrow to make sure its doubling properly like it should be. Then I see my Dr on Saturday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats!!!


----------



## ERosePW

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> OK...it's official.
> My HCG was at 40 yesterday. Going for more blood tomorrow to make sure its doubling properly like it should be. Then I see my Dr on Saturday.

CONGRATS!!! Super happy for you. Love seeing BFPs on these threads. :happydance:


----------



## kimk

Congrats Boobs.


----------



## moni77

Congrats Boobs!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Boobs!!! I am so happy for you. It's official!!


----------



## xs5

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> OK...it's official.
> My HCG was at 40 yesterday. Going for more blood tomorrow to make sure its doubling properly like it should be. Then I see my Dr on Saturday.

Congratulations!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> OK...it's official.
> My HCG was at 40 yesterday. Going for more blood tomorrow to make sure its doubling properly like it should be. Then I see my Dr on Saturday.

Whoo hoo! Congrats! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Ladies

So finally the doctor contacts me (not the original one she's busy):wacko:

So what does he say:-

"Have you heard of clomid"
"Yes I have"
"Well I'm reluctant to prescribe it - at your age you're a higher risk of cysts multiple pregnancies etc"
"Ok so what now"
"So I think I should refer you back to the FS"
"Ok"
"Yes I can see you have had 5 m/c I presume you are still trying"
"Correct"
" If you've had 5 m/c - you must Ovulate"
"That's what I thought - but the test tells me otherwise"
"Yes 10 or under suggests no ovulation - so I think the best way forward is back to the FS"
"Ok - so if I become pregnant this cycle it will be a miracle"
"Yes" and he laughed:haha:

So ladies keep your fingers crossed for a miracle BFP to prove them all wrong :haha:

5DPFO (5Days Past Fake Ovulation) and counting:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Boobs!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey Miracles happen Ever day Garfie!!!!

I'm Hoping for the same so I can tell the FS I didn't need them!! :haha:

:hugs: Keep those dreams Alive Lady!!! :)

AFM.... Not sure I got a Good O felt pain last nite but only got a Lil temp jump :shrug:
Im thinking I'm Oing on bth sides by my temps but no US so who knows!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Garfie I had the same issue with cd21 tests. I was oving cd 9 ish so they were saying my nos were too low by cd21 so thought I wasn't oving. Then I got pg but unfortunately had a mmc. Since clomid I ov cd 12 ish but unfortunately no bfp as yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Ladies...I'd like to join too. Testing Nov 28th. Hope for some nice :bfp:s on here!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh garfie, I SO hope you get your bfp to prove him wrong! That sucks when they talk about it so lightly and even laugh. They surely know how sensitive we are when we want it so badly. Sorry about that garfie. Ugh. Fingers and toes are crossed!

Welcome to the new ladies, happy to see you join. :) GL and baby dust to you!


----------



## VJean

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> OK...it's official.
> My HCG was at 40 yesterday. Going for more blood tomorrow to make sure its doubling properly like it should be. Then I see my Dr on Saturday.

Congrats! H&H 9 months!


----------



## terripeachy

ClaireCath-You have been added.

garfie-I hope you prove the doctor wrong. Sometimes doctors are such a joke, and we aren't laughing about this stuff. Your last line made me laugh though, so I'm happy you still have your wits about you.


----------



## ERosePW

I do love that "5DPFO (5Days Past Fake Ovulation)". Lol! I was supposed to have O'd yesterday, but my CB digital opk still gives me a neg, and now I'm using the FR OPKs with the lines as a double check (yes, I'm a lunatic), and those lines are just confusing me because they're pretty dark, but maybe not as dark as the control line, but SO close! So I'm wondering what's up. My temps are all over the board because of the clomid, so FF hasn't given me crosshairs at all. It's still early I guess, but if I don't get a definitive pos opk and temp rise, I might be using that DPFO as well, lol!! 

In fact...Terri, I guess I'll end up needing to change my test date now, dangit. I'll let you know when I have a new date to put in. :)


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I'll just leave it for now, and when you get an O date, we can change it then. :) I have been stalking your chart too, so I'll be curious to see what FF comes up with.


----------



## 1more4me

I'm out for this month. No hsg luck for me!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm so sorry, 1more. Ugh!! I hate this news. :growlmad:


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: 1more!!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-I'll just leave it for now, and when you get an O date, we can change it then. :) I have been stalking your chart too, so I'll be curious to see what FF comes up with.

Thanks terri, I've been stalking your chart as well, lol! Hoping those temps stay above your coverline from this point forward! :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

So sorry to those getting BFNs. We all know that feeling. :( But you'll do what we always do! Jump back on the horse - no pun intended :) - and try again next cycle! Xoxo


----------



## MomOf3Girls

1more4me said:


> I'm out for this month. No hsg luck for me!

:hugs:


----------



## di226

Count me out this time around. I went to the doctor Wednesday and had to see the nurse practitioner since my doctor is out on maternity leave. Even after I told her how many negative HPT's I've gotten, she insisted on doing one there. Another :bfn:! Then she decided that they should do a blood test (which is one of the reasons I went in the first place) because of all the symptoms I'm having and due to my bp going up for no known reason. Got the results yesterday...:bfn:! :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: di226!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm starting to think I didn't have a good O since my temp is slowly Climbing :(
Hope it's just the Cold temp here in the AM!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> I'm starting to think I didn't have a good O since my temp is slowly Climbing :(
> Hope it's just the Cold temp here in the AM!!!

I don't know Sis, I'm thinking your O was fine! You had the pos opk's, plus the temp rise... I thought .3 degrees was still within normal range for a temp rise after O, as long as it keeps going up a bit more. FF will probably establish a cover line for you soon. :) 

I haven't gotten a pos opk this month so far, but my temp is through the roof today. No idea what's happening with mine. I always got pos opk's, even before clomid, so I'm disappointed in what I'm seeing this cycle. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Ive been charting for awhile and Usually my Normal Post O temp is 98.2 so that's why I say not a strong O it's not there yet!!!

Most of my other cycles I had a trigger so IDK!!!

Looks like u prob Od GL!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Ive been charting dor awhile and Usually my Normal Post O temp is 98.2 so that's why I say not a strong O it's not there yet!!!
> 
> Most of my other cycles I had a trigger so IDK!!!
> 
> GL

Oh I see what you're saying... I just looked at your other charts, and they're pretty consistent, gotcha. Big spike usually. Well, don't worry too much. See what happens w/ your temps now. I've heard people say sometimes it's the cycles that go different for us and we count ourselves out for one reason or another, that end up being our lucky cycles... so you never know. :)

I sure wish that could be the case for me this cycle, because I've never not O'd before! I don't get it. Hoping it happened but just didn't register on my opk. I have the CB digital, which has never failed me before. Ho hum. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Firstly, sorry di226. I'm not going to write anything until the witch comes. Hopefully you don't mind.

My chart is making me sick. Every night when I go to sleep, I just hope the temp jumps and every day it turns into a W or an M; up a little, down a little. It's not looking good for me.  That was a whisper.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Firstly, sorry di226. I'm not going to write anything until the witch comes. Hopefully you don't mind.
> 
> My chart is making me sick. Every night when I go to sleep, I just hope the temp jumps and every day it turns into a W or an M; up a little, down a little. It's not looking good for me.  That was a whisper.

Terri, did you use an opk at all? Do you take anything that could cause erratic temps? I'm just wondering, because FF did establish a CL for you, and maybe as the days go by, it will lower it. In my last cycle, FF lowered my CL at some point for some reason, and I had a few pre-O temps that went above the CL. But I still had solid crosshairs. Maybe something will change on your chart after a few more days of data, who knows! Fingers crossed for you that those temps get back up there!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm going to use OPks next time. My temps usually look like this. Last month, I had my wedding and honeymoon, so I think with the travel, drinking, excitement, my chart looked crazy, but overall, my current chart looks like the others. Small Ms and Ws all month, a few flat days, etc..

I'm being patient. We'll see....


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri do u VJ temp or oral Temp??? VJ temps are more reliable I think if u discard those few 98 temp preO it would move up your O!!! 
I think your Dr was right saying you Od on CD11!!!! GL


----------



## di226

terripeachy...I did forget to mention that I started what I thought was the :witch: Wednesday morning. I bled watery red for about 6 hours and then had more brown discharge. That has now stopped and I'm still having the same watery discharge that I have been having for 2 months now. I haven't had a normal visit from the :witch: since September 3. Has anyone else had anything like this happen? If anyone has, maybe I can hold on to a tiny strand of hope this month!


----------



## xs5

I am trying to take a positive approach with this cycle. Kind of thinking of it as winning the lottery. I get enjoyment out of just buying a ticket so I can daydream about winning. At the very least I am in the game.


----------



## terripeachy

> Maybe something will change on your chart after a few more days of data, who knows!

Oh, something changed alright. NO CROSSHAIRS. I'm going to kill FF. How do you kill a program? Ugh. Today is a dreary Saturday. I guess it's not a bad day to go to work and make up some time for Christmas. Still moving forward.


----------



## garfie

Terri - where have they gone:cry: come back come back:hugs:

Xs - that's a good approach it would be like winning the lottery for us:happydance:

Di - any more news was it af?:hugs:

Sis - how are you today Hun? :hugs:

ERose - how's the opks going any sign of a positive yet? :hugs:

Afm - a temp spike at 7DPFO never had one of those - strange tho put same details in ovu friend and it says I'm 15DPO after yesterday putting me back a day from ff to now putting me back weeks :cry:

I hope ff is right as otherwise I deff did not ovulate this month:cry:

I didn't test today - but will tomorrow at 8DPFO :winkwink: as I never got the chance last month she came at 8DPO:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Screen shot of ovu friend chart - no room in signature full of my angels:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I bet if u discard those temps at 98 the CH will return but who knows!!!

I got a huge temp spike this AM cuz I had to wait for DH to get out of the Bathroom :haha:
My chart now looks crazy!!!

Garfie GL!!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Ugh Terri, so sorry! Maybe because your temps didn't get up enough. Soo frustrating! Here's hoping they get back up!! Remind me, you said you're not trying clomid yet, right? Next step is starting with OPKs next month?

I still haven't gotten crosshairs at all. :wacko: But I got onto FF's website (instead of just the app like I always do), and it had a little message under my chart about O status.... It said something about how they were unable to pinpoint O within a 24-hour timeframe (whatever that means), but that it's "possible" I O'd on either cd10 or cd15. So that's a big fat maybe. I suppose if my temps stay as high as they are now, maybe they'll give me some crosshairs eventually.

Garfie, I never got a fully pos opk that I could tell... A couple sticks looked really, really close. But not quite as dark as they maybe should've been...? Never got a solid smiley on my CB digital...Just the flashing smiley for estrogen. But with my temps THIS high, I'm thinking I either missed the surge (maybe it was a super short one this time), or it was too low to register on an opk..? I can't imagine having temps this high without having O'd!!! This has been a weird cycle for me. Sounds like you've got some confusion going on yourself, huh? GL!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yeah, I see what you mean about discarding temps, but I'm not that desperate to have those stupid crosshairs. :growlmad: It's just a nice to have. My body will do whatever it wants. I'm resigned to using FF as just a temperature/CM tracker, but as of today I'm over the need for crosshairs. Everybody is different. *rolling eyes*

ERose-Yes, the next step is the OPKs. maybe that will work out better for me. I am not going to buy them until the witch comes. I figure that will give me time to look for money on the ground or in a coat pocket when I get my winter coat out of the closet. HA!!HA!! Yeah, you must have Od with temps so high. I'm telling you, FF is not our friend; it's our foe. :nope: Like how I'm using PG words for the second letter F? HA! Must.remain.calm.

Garfie-maybe a test at 8DPFO will work out for you. FO still makes me laugh. Who knows what day you're really on, but if you want to test, I say go for it!


----------



## di226

Garfie....I'm not sure if it was AF or not. That is how it has been for the last 2 months. My cycles have always been 28 days and this time it was 36 days with just that little bit. The nurse practitioner told me that she didn't believe it was perimenopause but now I'm starting to think it could be. I'll be 45 in February so I guess that is possible.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri u can always order OPKs on EBay or I like the ones from Target u get 20 for $15.99.... they r just the IC lines ones but they work best for me the digitals always gave me false reading cuz I have hormone issues!!! GL

Erose I bet u Od like I said those test didn't work for me w Medicine or even B4 meds gave me a High when it should have been peak!!! GL


----------



## ERosePW

garfie said:


> Screen shot of ovu friend chart - no room in signature full of my angels:kiss:

Garfie, I bet your FF chart is correct... Just looks that way to me, don't you think?


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Terri u can always order OPKs on EBay or I like the ones from Target u get 20 for $15.99.... they r just the IC lines ones but they work best for me the digitals always gave me false reading cuz I have hormone issues!!! GL
> 
> Erose I bet u Od like I said those test didn't work for me w Medicine or even B4 meds gave me a High when it should have been peak!!! GL

So Sis, even when you had your pregnancies, those tests didn't work for you? That gives me a little extra hope. :)

Btw, that temp spike you got this morning looks pretty good to me! I'd take that as a good sign!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> I'm telling you, FF is not our friend; it's our foe. :nope: Like how I'm using PG words for the second letter F? HA! Must.remain.calm.!

So the new name of the app is now Fertility Foe, lol! Love it. And it feels accurate for me this cycle!


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies I got a bfp this morning @ 15dpo on cb digi. Am quite wary as had a mmc last year but the ov weekend this yr was on the anniversary of the scan that showed the mmc so hoping that's a sign.
good luck to those still in for nov and sorry about bfns.xx


----------



## ERosePW

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies I got a bfp this morning @ 15dpo on cb digi. Am quite wary as had a mmc last year but the ov weekend this yr was on the anniversary of the scan that showed the mmc so hoping that's a sign.
> good luck to those still in for nov and sorry about bfns.xx

Yay, another bfp! Congrats to you Hun!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh nessaw, I'm so happy for you!! I'll update your status. 
Keep us updated on how you are making out. :) *hugs*


----------



## Lenka78

Nessaw, congratulations!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies I got a bfp this morning @ 15dpo on cb digi. Am quite wary as had a mmc last year but the ov weekend this yr was on the anniversary of the scan that showed the mmc so hoping that's a sign.
> good luck to those still in for nov and sorry about bfns.xx

Big congrats! Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## tryfor2

Is it too late to join the party? If not, could you please put me down for the 24th? (I'll be approx. 10 dpo then. Are other people waiting the full 14 days? Hopefully I'm not the only impatient one!)


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Nessaw!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

:happydance: nessaw!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## terripeachy

tryfor2-if you're testing in November, it's not too late! :)
I'll update the calendar for you. 

I'm cheap, so I'm waiting. Not sure about what the others do.


----------



## Sis4Us

Nice temp jump Terri ;)


----------



## Mischief

Congrats, nessaw! :)

Look at that temp spike, Terri! Awesome!

AFM, I'm 10 dpo, which always turns into CD 1 by the end of the day. I'm hoping for a BFP, but I'd also be thrilled if my luteal phase were longer. So stay away, :witch:!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Mischief!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Nice temp jump, Terri! Do you ever have longer cycles? Who knows, maybe you O'd late this month and will lave a longer cycle! Lets see if they stay up!

AFM, I switched the detector on FF from "Advanced" to "Research". When I did, it gave me crosshairs, and so did FAM mode. I know FF recommends keeping it on Advanced, but I KNOW with these high temps, I had to have O'd. So I just need something to work with here!! I decided to keep it on Research mode for now. In a few days I'll switch back to Advanced mode and see if it has finally established CHs on its own. 

So in this case, I'm going to plan on testing Nov 26th if you want to go ahead and bump me back a day. That will be 14dpo if these CHs are correct, and since it's all I've got to go on, let's go w/that. :wacko: Thank you terri! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

tryfor2 said:


> Is it too late to join the party? If not, could you please put me down for the 24th? (I'll be approx. 10 dpo then. Are other people waiting the full 14 days? Hopefully I'm not the only impatient one!)

The date I give terri is 14dpo for me, but no, I highly doubt I'll be able to wait that long! Lol! I never do. I've been telling myself that I will this time because the several days of BFNs are stressful and I go through too many HPTs, ha! But I kinda doubt I'll make it. I just won't give terri my final results until 14dpo.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis4Us said:


> Nice temp jump Terri ;)

HA!!HA!! Thanks Sis. I was NOT happy to finally see a temp jump. hee hee. I'll just keep moving forward. I was wondering who would be scoping out my jump once I recorded it. *snicker*


----------



## terripeachy

ERose, I'll change your date to the 26th. 

If I Od late, I'm definitely not preggers. I'm not consistent with bd'ing after the O date as I am before; it's more random and not as "planned."

Yeah, your chart is still sky high. I'd go with whichever setting makes you feel better. I'm still calling it Ffoe until next cycle. hee hee.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Had a rough weekend. This bean didn't stick. Miscarried. Doctor said to give it another two months. We decided to wait until after the wedding in October.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ahhhhh So Sorry :hugs:!!!!

I know how hard that is take care of yourself Boobs!!


----------



## ERosePW

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Had a rough weekend. This bean didn't stick. Miscarried. Doctor said to give it another two months. We decided to wait until after the wedding in October.

Boobs, I just wanted to say how truly sorry I am for your loss. I know there are really no words to say to give you any peace at this moment in time, but wanted you to at least know I'm sure everyone here will be thinkin' about ya.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> If I Od late, I'm definitely not preggers. I'm not consistent with bd'ing after the O date as I am before; it's more random and not as "planned."

Ah, ok, ya know what then? I'm going to remain optimistic that you O'd on the original date, and with that first slight rise, I'm gonna assume this second rise is just gonna make your chart a lovely tri-phasic pregnancy chart.  stay up temps, stay up temps, stay up! (in terri whispering fashion) :) I know, too early to assume, lol! But hey, nothing wrong with a little optimism, right?!?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mischief said:


> Congrats, nessaw! :)
> 
> Look at that temp spike, Terri! Awesome!
> 
> AFM, I'm 10 dpo, which always turns into CD 1 by the end of the day. I'm hoping for a BFP, but I'd also be thrilled if my luteal phase were longer. So stay away, :witch:!!!

Just curious, have you been tested for LPD? You sound a lot like me, and I was diagnosed with LPD in 2004 and can't get pg w/o progesterone supplements. Used progesterone to get #2 and 3, and using it again while TTC #4.

Boobs ~ I'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ I was also thinking maybe triphasic too. :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Boobs, I am so sorry. I hope you get back to trying soon. It's nice having you around, but I understand the pain. I got married this past October, so great month for having a wedding! The fall is beautiful.

Everyone else-thanks for the confidence! Your optimism makes me a little bit more positive instead of apathetic, and for that, I am thankful. :hugs::winkwink:


----------



## Blueshoney

Can I be added? I will be testing on the 25. 

Congrats to all the BFPs!

Boobs-I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oooooh, Terri, your temp is still up! :happydance: My interpretation of your chart is that you O'ed on cd 14, implanted possibly at 8 dpo, and started getting a possible triphasic chart the next day. :winkwink:

I say possibly cause when I got triphasic charts in the past, I was cautiously optimistic until bfp in case af arrived. Didn't want to get too excited then have a harder let down with af arrival. For the record, I've had two triphasic charts, one with the cycle I got pg with #1 and the other with #3. Had a strange chart with #2 that went below coverline close to af being due, but I was getting ferning on my microscope, so tested anyway that day and got bfp. Temp shot way up the next day.


----------



## terripeachy

Blueshoney-of course you can be added. 

Momof3girls, I woke up this morning and my temp was 99.0. WAY TOO HIGH. So I took the blanket partially off, snoozed and woke up 9 minutes later, and it was 98.4. I recorded 98.4 and put a note in my chart. I am not sure if I am getting a cold or what. I don't want to think about being pregnant in case I'm not, so I'll move forward and see what tomorrow brings. :)

I told someone, oh yeah, oldermom, that I shaved my head after the wedding and it feels so warm. I feel like a football player in winter. Their heads have steam coming off of them from the sweat mixed in with the cold air.


----------



## moni77

Ness Congrats - were you on a natural cycle this month?


----------



## ClaireCath

Sorry Boobs. :(


----------



## ERosePW

Temp dropped below coverline today. I'm sorta over it. Everything about this cycle has been weird compared to my others.


----------



## Sis4Us

Could be Implantation Dip see what your temp does in the AM Erose!!! ;)

Just wondering Why are u taking Clomid Cd5-9 I've never seen that before??


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Could be Implantation Dip see what your temp does in the AM Erose!!! ;)
> 
> Why are u taking Clomid Cd5-9 I've never seen that before??

I guess if it spikes back up tomorrow, I'll keep the hope. :wacko: Thanks Sis! I appreciate the positive feedback, it really helps. :flower:

Clomid is 3-7 or 5-9 (I've also seen some 4-8). In my case, I was an early ovulater (around cd10), so my doc thought it might help to push O out a few days, closer to cd14'ish. So I guess the 5-9 route made the most sense. In my 1st cycle of clomid, it did exactly what he was hoping, and I O'd on cd14. Although no pregnancy obviously. :nope: This cycle has been ODD for me... I never got a pos OPK at all. I had some very dark lines, but I dont think they were dark enough to be considered pos. I also use the CB digital, and only got Highs on that (for estrogen), never a Peak for LH (fyi, this is the first cycle in a year that I haven't gotten a pos on the CB digital!). So I've been very confused. But I can't imagine how my temps could be that high without O. I checked out a bunch of anovulatory charts on FF, and none of them have this type of temp rise. Oh, and also, FF didnt give me any crosshairs! The only reason I got any is because I switched modes from "Advanced" to "Research". Mostly I just needed something to go on to get me through the rest of my cycle! :wacko:


----------



## Mischief

I'm so worried!

I'm two days late and was feeling so hopeful. Even if I'm not pregnant, it's awesome to have a longer luteal phase.

BUT... the docs office just called and said she wants me to make an appointment to discuss the results of my progesterone test and our next steps. What does that mean? Does it mean I didn't ovulate even though it looks like I did from my chart??? 

My appointment is a million years from now... On Thursday. :(


----------



## ERosePW

Mischief said:


> I'm so worried!
> 
> I'm two days late and was feeling so hopeful. Even if I'm not pregnant, it's awesome to have a longer luteal phase.
> 
> BUT... the docs office just called and said she wants me to make an appointment to discuss the results of my progesterone test and our next steps. What does that mean? Does it mean I didn't ovulate even though it looks like I did from my chart???
> 
> My appointment is a million years from now... On Thursday. :(

It looks to me like you O'd, without a doubt! I bet it's one of two things... Either your prog was just a little low and maybe they'll just suggest that you take prog supplemenents during the TWW. OR, maybe your prog is totally fine, and she just meant, let's discuss next steps on lengthening your LP (since at the time you saw her last, i'm assuming you had been having the shorter LPs). I wouldnt worry either way, because even if you do have low prog, its easily fixable with the supps.

Your chart looks GREAT to me, girl. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm a early Oer too as u can see from my chart but my FS told me to go w Cd3-7 and the 1st month I did O on the 14th like u then back to CD12 the next!!

I usually Od on CD13 W Femara I think we early Oers have more E than most so to block it early on might be better for u !!! :shrug:

When I was using the monitor and got only Highs I noticed that my surge was the 1st high so maybe look back at that, not sure if it will be the same for U!!!

GL stay positive hope that Temp jumps Tom!!! :)


----------



## moni77

Mischief said:


> I'm so worried!
> 
> I'm two days late and was feeling so hopeful. Even if I'm not pregnant, it's awesome to have a longer luteal phase.
> 
> BUT... the docs office just called and said she wants me to make an appointment to discuss the results of my progesterone test and our next steps. What does that mean? Does it mean I didn't ovulate even though it looks like I did from my chart???
> 
> My appointment is a million years from now... On Thursday. :(

Have you tested yet? Don't read too much into it - when did they do the progesterone test?


----------



## Sis4Us

Test Mischief???? :thumbup:

Also even if your P was low last cycle it could be due to a weak O I see u did Clomid this month and that will make a strong O and better P!!! 

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> I'm a early Oer too as u can see from my chart but my FS told me to go w Cd3-7 and the 1st month I did O on the 14th like u then back to CD12 the next!!
> 
> I usually Od on CD13 W Femara I think we early Oers have more E than most so to block it early on might be better for u !!! :shrug:
> 
> When I was using the monitor and got only Highs I noticed that my surge was the 1st high so maybe look back at that, not sure if it will be the same for U!!!
> 
> GL stay positive hope that Temp jumps Tom!!! :)

Well, I would try looking at the first High, but I get the flashing smiley all the dang time, practically.... even one day during AF. :wacko: After AF, I had it everyday except one day this cycle, but stopped using it after I thought I O'd. Which means you probably have a very good point about the E. Maybe I have too much of it, and perhaps blocking it early would be a good idea. I should mention this to my doc next time I see him. OH, and FYI, I'm only on 25mg of Clomid! Lower than the lowest dose made! Maybe time to bump it up.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-don't give up on your chart just yet. I see you always have a dip a couple days after O, so don't be alarmed just yet. However, I do notice you are now calling it Ffoe. Aha! hee hee. I knew you'd come to my side sooner or later. It's way too early to throw in the towel.

Mischief-the doc is obviously talking to you about your test prior to this cycle, so he/she doesn't know yet how things are coming along. I wouldn't worry yet either. Your chart looks stellar!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-don't give up on your chart just yet. I see you always have a dip a couple days after O, so don't be alarmed just yet. However, I do notice you are now calling it Ffoe. Aha! hee hee. I knew you'd come to my side sooner or later. It's way too early to throw in the towel.
> 
> Mischief-the doc is obviously talking to you about your test prior to this cycle, so he/she doesn't know yet how things are coming along. I wouldn't worry yet either. Your chart looks stellar!

Oh yes, it is definitely Ffoe when it didnt give me crosshairs, lol. Perhaps I should be using 6dpfo too, instead of assuming I really O'd then!

Thanks for the optimism. You are right, I guess I have had dips in my other charts. I should've thought to pay attention to that. I will hope that it's an implantation dip, and that I'll wake up to a spike in the a.m. Thanks dear. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I already know you're going to wake up to a spike in the morning. Mark my words.

I do like garfie's DPFO. I want to try to use that term one day. :)


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Test Mischief???? :thumbup:
> 
> Also even if your P was low last cycle it could be due to a weak O I see u did Clomid this month and that will make a strong O and better P!!!
> 
> Lookin Good!!!

She's referring to the progesterone test from 7 dpo last week, so it is this cycle. I've been thrilled with my chart, so I don't know what in the world could be wrong. Maybe it's nothing. I hate that I'll be worrying until Thursday! :(

You ladies are so awesome! I've been trying not to cry in front of my little students all day, but I popped on here during a break and ya'lls comments made me feel so much better! Thank you!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx for everyone waiting to test!!!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Um...so, yesterday I made my appointment to go see the doctor between what I thought was CD10-12, and Ffoe decides to tell me that I just ovulated. I think it doesn't realize that I THINK I have a cold. hee hee. I'm keeping my appt. for Dec 03 anyway. I can cancel it if CD1 never appears. How awesome would that be?

In other news, I think my testing day is not going to happen in November.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Terri hope it turns into more than a Cold !!!! ;)


----------



## kfs1

I'm so sorry Boobs. :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Um...so, yesterday I made my appointment to go see the doctor between what I thought was CD10-12, and Ffoe decides to tell me that I just ovulated. I think it doesn't realize that I THINK I have a cold. hee hee. I'm keeping my appt. for Dec 03 anyway. I can cancel it if CD1 never appears. How awesome would that be?
> 
> In other news, I think my testing day is not going to happen in November.

:dohh: Well, terri, are your cycles always around 25 days? I noticed your prior chart was 25 days. If so, I guess you're gonna know very soon, huh? Hey, I personally still think triphasic. :winkwink:


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Terri, let's hope FF is right and you are 3dpo! :dance: Do you know how long your LP (luteal phase) is? 

ERosa, your temp is up! :dance: I think you had an implantation dip yesterday. :winkwink:

I believe I am 1dpo today. Just trying to keep it calm, be relaxed and enjoy every day. I do not symptom spotting. Not anymore...

FX! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Ok, so I'm not really sure I have a cold. Yesterday since my head was hot all day, I thought something was coming, but today I feel totally normal. 

My cycles are usually about 28. Last time, I had that weird anovulatory cycle, so that's why it was 25, but normally it's between 27-29. Thanks for the confidence ERose.

Lenka-I think my luteal phase has been just about 14 days or so. I don't reall y pay that much attention to it. Glad you finally are in the wait!

I'm going to visit my dad tonight in Tx, and I brought my thermometer just to keep watch on my temps. We'll see how flying affects me this time. It's just a day trip, so I'll be back with bells on on Thurs. 

GL everyone!


----------



## ERosePW

Lenka, I sure hope that's what it was... trying not get my hopes up, but hey, I guess we all do it just about every cycle, huh? LOL Welcome to the TWW! I don't do much symptom spotting either, unless its completely unusual and out of the ordinary for me. But for the most part, my boobs will hurt and I'll cramp here and there throughout my TWW of every cycle, so it doesn't hold much weight for me anymore! :winkwink:

terri, have a safe trip... I'm so intrigued by your chart, and can't wait to see what the next few days bring, so I'm glad you're taking your thermometer with you, hehe. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I am intrigued by it too. I couldn't believe my temperature was still high this morning. PS. I told you, you're temperature would go up today. You were just having a small freak out moment. Glad all is well. Now, let's hope yours jumps back up too.


----------



## Lenka78

I just had a lot of EWCM... what the heck... I am going to take an opk in an hour... 

Terri, have a nice trip!


----------



## Sis4Us

I had EWCM for days after O Too!!!! GL


----------



## ERosePW

Interesting regarding your CM girls. I just now entered watery CM into FF, and it made my crosshairs dotted lines. ](*,)

Ffoe.


----------



## Sis4Us

Watery is considered FERTILE time just put creamy if u want ur CH to stay that's what I do so I know I had CM but don't change stuff!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Watery is considered FERTILE time just put creamy if u want ur CH to stay that's what I do so I know I had CM but don't change stuff!!!

Funny you said that, because after that one watery time, the last two times I checked, its totally creamy. :) I only had the watery stuff earlier today. So I am going to change it to creamy.


----------



## Blueshoney

ERosePW said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Watery is considered FERTILE time just put creamy if u want ur CH to stay that's what I do so I know I had CM but don't change stuff!!!
> 
> Funny you said that, because after that one watery time, the last two times I checked, its totally creamy. :) I only had the watery stuff earlier today. So I am going to change it to creamy.Click to expand...

Does CM indicate if you are pregnant? I'm getting so anxious to test. Monday is soooo far away. I just know I am going to break down and test on Saturday.


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Watery is considered FERTILE time just put creamy if u want ur CH to stay that's what I do so I know I had CM but don't change stuff!!!
> 
> Funny you said that, because after that one watery time, the last two times I checked, its totally creamy. :) I only had the watery stuff earlier today. So I am going to change it to creamy.Click to expand...
> 
> Does CM indicate if you are pregnant? I'm getting so anxious to test. Monday is soooo far away. I just know I am going to break down and test on Saturday.Click to expand...


It can, but that of course is dependent on the woman (and the pregnancy). With some of my chemicals, there was a lot of extra CM, and with others, there wasn't. Taking progesterone supplements can have that effect, too. I really hope you are! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I didn't sleep well last nite so my temp stayed the same but I was up every 2hrs so I'm not sure it's reliable!!!

Oh well will see what Tom brings!!!


----------



## VJean

Sis4Us said:


> Watery is considered FERTILE time just put creamy if u want ur CH to stay that's what I do so I know I had CM but don't change stuff!!!

I do the same thing! I really like using FF, but I know my body way better than it does!


----------



## VJean

Mischief said:


> I'm so worried!
> 
> I'm two days late and was feeling so hopeful. Even if I'm not pregnant, it's awesome to have a longer luteal phase.
> 
> BUT... the docs office just called and said she wants me to make an appointment to discuss the results of my progesterone test and our next steps. What does that mean? Does it mean I didn't ovulate even though it looks like I did from my chart???
> 
> My appointment is a million years from now... On Thursday. :(

Is it Thursday yet??? How are you holding up? Hopefully you get some good news, your chart looks great!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Well I didn't sleep well last nite so my temp stayed the same but I was up every 2hrs so I'm not sure it's reliable!!!
> 
> Oh well will see what Tom brings!!!

Mine went down again, lol. Not below CL, but pretty close. Oh well. There's always tomorrow, haha.


----------



## Sis4Us

Guess we will be temp lookin in the Am Erose!!!!


----------



## tryfor2

Regarding the cm thing--everyone differs. I find it changes cycle to cycle. I often do get some ewcm after o. I'm 6 dpo today and I'm getting more creamy (and a bit watery/ stretchy) cm than usual. Trying not to get my hopes up but I had lots of creamy cm when I was pregnant (though I didn't really notice it till further along, maybe 6 weeks or so). My temp was 97.86 this morning. That's really high for me! And mild cramps here and there, though I've been cramping pretty consistently these past 3 TWWs, so that doesn't hold much weight with me. I don't know, it's weird, I have this very positive feeling about this cycle, kind of a weird certainty that I'm pg, but not like an "OMG what if I am?!!!" excited kind of way, just a relaxed "I think I am" kind of vibe. It's rather strange. I am not the type to be quite so zen. Maybe I'm just trying to prevent myself from being disappointed.... I'll still prob test at 10 dpo bc it's my dad's bday and it might be nice to share the news on his special day (though still v. early to tell). Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mischief

VJean said:


> Mischief said:
> 
> 
> I'm so worried!
> 
> I'm two days late and was feeling so hopeful. Even if I'm not pregnant, it's awesome to have a longer luteal phase.
> 
> BUT... the docs office just called and said she wants me to make an appointment to discuss the results of my progesterone test and our next steps. What does that mean? Does it mean I didn't ovulate even though it looks like I did from my chart???
> 
> My appointment is a million years from now... On Thursday. :(
> 
> Is it Thursday yet??? How are you holding up? Hopefully you get some good news, your chart looks great!Click to expand...

I know, and my appt isn't until late afternoon! I am still hanging in there and marveling at how long my luteal phase is this cycle! I've never made it past 9 days! I have been testing - all negative - but this cycle still feels like a win. :) I hope her news tomorrow doesn't change all that!

I'm crampy and bloaty, but no :witch: yet...


----------



## Sis4Us

I would say the meds Helped u O Well and that helps everything fall into Place!! :)

Looks like a 14D LP!!!! :dance:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mischief said:


> I know, and my appt isn't until late afternoon! I am still hanging in there and marveling at how long my luteal phase is this cycle! I've never made it past 9 days! I have been testing - all negative - but this cycle still feels like a win. :) I hope her news tomorrow doesn't change all that!
> 
> I'm crampy and bloaty, but no :witch: yet...

Ooo, I hope this is it for you! Good luck!


----------



## Blueshoney

oldermom1975 said:


> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Watery is considered FERTILE time just put creamy if u want ur CH to stay that's what I do so I know I had CM but don't change stuff!!!
> 
> Funny you said that, because after that one watery time, the last two times I checked, its totally creamy. :) I only had the watery stuff earlier today. So I am going to change it to creamy.Click to expand...
> 
> Does CM indicate if you are pregnant? I'm getting so anxious to test. Monday is soooo far away. I just know I am going to break down and test on Saturday.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can, but that of course is dependent on the woman (and the pregnancy). With some of my chemicals, there was a lot of extra CM, and with others, there wasn't. Taking progesterone supplements can have that effect, too. I really hope you are! :)Click to expand...

Everyone here has been so helpful. I feel so woefully ignorant of what the body does once it is pregnant.(It makes me feel so dumb even though I have a graduate degree!) Each day I am learning something else!


----------



## Blueshoney

Mischief said:


> VJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischief said:
> 
> 
> I'm so worried!
> 
> I'm two days late and was feeling so hopeful. Even if I'm not pregnant, it's awesome to have a longer luteal phase.
> 
> BUT... the docs office just called and said she wants me to make an appointment to discuss the results of my progesterone test and our next steps. What does that mean? Does it mean I didn't ovulate even though it looks like I did from my chart???
> 
> My appointment is a million years from now... On Thursday. :(
> 
> Is it Thursday yet??? How are you holding up? Hopefully you get some good news, your chart looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, and my appt isn't until late afternoon! I am still hanging in there and marveling at how long my luteal phase is this cycle! I've never made it past 9 days! I have been testing - all negative - but this cycle still feels like a win. :) I hope her news tomorrow doesn't change all that!
> 
> I'm crampy and bloaty, but no :witch: yet...Click to expand...

Omg you must be going crazy! I have everything crossed for you to hear amazing news tomorrow!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I made it back in one piece. It's so warm in TX! I want to go back already, but it'll be a while.

To this date-we're waiting to hear from luckylecky and Babyhopes1974. What's the scoop, ladies?

I will not be testing tomorrow, but i don't know what date to put down. I'll just keep myself on the 21st with a :shrug: and change it when I know better. Garfie, I will do the same for you since you are also up in the air.

Mischief-you must know that we are all rooting and thinking about you tomorrow at your appt. Go get 'em cowgirl (I say that since you're from TX)!

My temperature is still high. I'm not complaining, just baffled, like, b.a.f.f.l.e.d. :) FX ladies!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Lots of excitement on this thread! Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been around much - been at work a lot as the rebuilding of the factory deadline moves closer (we had a major fire in February - no one was hurt luckily) but it burned the family business down to the ground:cry:

Anyway I try to pop in and it's great to see the positiveness in this thread - I've stalked a few threads recently and their is nothing but bitchiness.:growlmad:

AFM - 12DPFO and I tested - got a squinter and I mean a squinter on an IC (but I have been fooled by them before:cry:) so for now I'm calling it an evap to keep my sanity:haha: and to be honest temps don't look great:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Garfie!!!!!

GL Mischief at the DR!!!!

:dust: to Everyone in Limbo!!!

AFM.....temp back up :shrug: gotta go to a meeting at the HS today for DS1 :( not looking forward to it!!! Never know how the teachers feel about him and his Dyslexia..... Sometimes they love him others times they don't!!!
We will see!!! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Garfie-GL!!! sorry about the fire and the family business. Just time to rebuild.

You can hang here. Lots of confusion and questions, but no bitchiness! hee hee.


----------



## moni77

Ladies ~ I got a negative test this morning at 14 days post IUI - so waiting for AF to arrive to begin IUI cycle #2. Hoping for a christmas/bday miracle!


----------



## luckylecky

I'm out. Hoping for a christmas BFP too Moni!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: sorry Ladies Hope U get those Christmas BFPs!!!!


----------



## garfie

Good luck today sis with your sons appointment - I have a child with autism and although I think he's the best thing since sliced bread (mainly) many would disagree:haha: Wow that was a good temp spike for you are you on progesterone again?:hugs:

Terri - Thanks hun - it was devastating at the time - in fact this year has been crap for our family so a BFP to end on would be so lovely:happydance: what is happening with your temp as well?:hugs:

Sorry to the ladies who are out this month BIG :hugs: hope santa brings a little extra under your tree:flower:

Love to all the other ladies:hugs:

AFM - Just trying to keep busy - keep thinking about the test but once I had taken a pic I destroyed it otherwise I analyse it this way and that and drive myself bonkers:dohh: will just have to see what tomorrow temps bring:shrug:


:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Garfie I'm takin P but 1/2 what I usually take since its from my Holistic Dr not my FS and it's Oral Thank Goodness!!!
I'd rather take those pills for 3mos :haha:

Off to the school hope they have a Nice teacher in there cuz I might bust out Crying or worse Deck someone that Lips Off!!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry moni and luckylecky. I'll update your status. Christmas miracles would be fabulous.

My temp dropped this morning, but since it's 5 dpfo (ha! there, I used it), that is pretty normal. My cycle has never been this long without AF arriving, so I'm prepared for AF to arrive without any sign. I'm over it. How many times can I say that in one thread? hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

U just started Terri Give it a Chance it will work out I Promise!!!

Took me 6mo to get PG w DS2 after BC!!!!

When U R at the 2Yr like me then u can say F It.... Feel like it Daily!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis4Us said:


> U just started Terri Give it a Chance it will work out I Promise!!!
> Took me 6mo to get PG w DS2 after BC!!!!
> When U R at the 2Yr like me then u can say F It.... Feel like it Daily!!! :hugs:

I know...I'm just being a brat. it's just tough because when you have information that tells you how things should be, you want to believe it, and then when things are wonky, it just doesn't make sense. As an engineer, I'm like 'WHAT IS THE REASON??' I can't just accept things as they are. But...this is definitely an exercise in patience, and I'm on board.


----------



## Sis4Us

Look at my charts they are Picture perfect but I'm still not PG!!!!

Makes No since either!!!

We just got Put On Our BIG Girl Panties and take one day at a Time!!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

True, true.
So how did things go at the school? I hope everything was ok. Working late tonight, unfortunately, but at least tomorrow is Friday! Happy dance.


----------



## Sis4Us

Everything went well I was just Afraid his Grumpy English teacher would be there but it was his Coach/History teacher so no Big whoop!!!!

He's failing English again..... No surprise since he has Dyslexia and other reading issues!!

But he's doing Awesome in Auto Tech and is being considered for a Internship at the Ford Dealer :thumbup:

He's such a smart kid he's Just Flippin Lazy!! Might just be all teenagers ;)

Oh and my BOYS are countin down the Days Friday will be the last day then they are off for a whole week!!!
I'm kinda excited too get to sleep in and Eat lots of Food and Go Shopping W my Teens!! :happydance:


----------



## VJean

So sorry the :witch: has showed her face to some of you. I hope the next couple of weeks go by fast for you! FX for a Christmas surprise!

So here are my tests from the last three days.....trying not to get too excited yet. I'll use a FRER tomorrow morning and then follow up with a test with the weeks estimators. I'm hoping this is the start of our :bfp: I'm just too scared to get my hopes up. I think my DH and I are still in shock, tbh!

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/b4a13e88ac457711ff719ede8e041cb5.jpg


----------



## Mischief

I'm back from the doc!

I ovulated! And nothing is wrong! And I've lost six pounds in the month since my last visit! She just wanted to see me, talk about all the options and let me know I'm driving, and get our ducks in a row so that I have what I need over the holidays because their office is closed so much. She wrote out the RX for three cycles of Clomid because I want to continue the Clomid + Metformin route for now.

Also... she kept telling me I might be pregnant. I had some red blood today and a negative test this morning so I thought it was CD1, but she said that it's spotting and doesn't count. I'm to go in for a blood test on Monday if I still don't have a heavy flow. I'm optimistic!

She also gave me permission to eat a dessert on Thanksgiving day. Yea! Oh, how I miss carbs!

So, ladies, I can't believe it, but I'm still in!


----------



## Mischief

VJean said:


> So here are my tests from the last three days.....trying not to get too excited yet. I'll use a FRER tomorrow morning and then follow up with a test with the weeks estimators. I'm hoping this is the start of our :bfp: I'm just too scared to get my hopes up. I think my DH and I are still in shock, tbh!

I sure hope that's it! Awesome!!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Everything went well I was just Afraid his Grumpy English teacher would be there but it was his Coach/History teacher so no Big whoop!!!!
> 
> He's failing English again..... No surprise since he has Dyslexia and other reading issues!!
> 
> But he's doing Awesome in Auto Tech and is being considered for a Internship at the Ford Dealer :thumbup:
> 
> He's such a smart kid he's Just Flippin Lazy!! Might just be all teenagers ;)
> 
> Oh and my BOYS are countin down the Days Friday will be the last day then they are off for a whole week!!!
> I'm kinda excited too get to sleep in and Eat lots of Food and Go Shopping W my Teens!! :happydance:

I'm glad the conference went well! Have you read The Myth of Laziness by Dr. Mel Levine? I think it should be required reading for teachers. It really opened my eyes to some of the struggles our kids have. I highly recommend it!

Your charts DO look good! I hope your turn comes soon!!!


----------



## tryfor2

Wow VJean, that's amazing! I definitely see a positive or two there! Yay for you!!!! I understand your caution, but I think this is it ! !!!

Mischief, you're not out till...you know. Seems promising to me...! Best of luck ladies!


----------



## tryfor2

Forgot to add--I'm sorry to the ladies who had an unwelcome visitor--violent intruder, more like. Just think how great it will be to get a BFP next month. DH and I told our families I was PG on Christmas and it was really special. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

That's Awesome Mischief!!!! FX

FX for u too VJean!!!

I havent heard of that book Mischief ... I'll have to check it out all though I'm just as bad at reading as my son I just don't have Dyslexia just a NON-Passion for reading :haha:
I'm a visual and Audio learner I was in advance classes and just listened and Doodled passed Easy Peezy!!!
Makes it all the harder to understand what he goes through to just do Homework :nope:
I've tried to read Books about how to Help w Dyslexia but I think everyone w it really needs to find what works best for them I can't Teach him that he has to find that on his own!!
I think he's figured hat out he just still struggles w doing things he doesn't Enjoy(Reading)
Don't we All :haha:

I was afraid DS2 was going to have issues too ..... When i was 1st teaching him letters and Nmbers he would flip some But now he's in 1st and reads on a 4th grade Level! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Boop boop!! 
I'm so excited for you VJean and you too Mischief. See..you were freaking out for nothing. So happy the doctor's appt. was just a friendly appt.

VJean-I am so bad at seeing whatever I'm supposed to see on those strips, but yours I see a progression in color next to the dark line, so I'm super excited for you. When you make the big announcement, I'll update you, so if you remain cautious, I will too.

What great news all around. :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

:hugs: to those who are out this month. I agree with the others, hopefully a nice Christmas surprise will be in your future.

Mischief ~ Glad you had a good appt, and AFSA! FX for you.

Vjean ~ Your pic looks promising, especially the one on the bottom. GL with tomorrow's test! 

Sis ~ I'm glad the school meeting went well. :thumbup:

AFM ~ 8 dpo today, and DH thinks my chart looks triphasic. He's a little more optimistic than me. I told him implantation doesn't happen at 4 dpo. Too early from what I understand. I think my chart is the way it is bc of the progesterone suppositories. I'm just not "feeling successful" this month for some reason. I'll probably be joining the Christmas surprise hopefuls. LP is usually 9 or 10 days, so af should arrive Saturday or Sunday. . .under normal circumstances with no prog. And if not pg, it'll be interesting to see if this new progesterone they put me on lengthens it some!

Also, RE wanted me to get an OB in mind so I know who I want to go with once I am pg. But this time around, I want to go to a birth center and have a water birth! We didn't live in our current location when I had my 3 girls, and birth centers weren't an option before. Now, I have a choice of THREE places! Get to visit them all and take a free tour and meet the midwives. Visited one last Monday, have an appt for another for tomorrow afternoon, and visiting the last one next Tuesday afternoon. I enjoyed visiting the first one, and looking forward to tomorrow's visit.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Af got me!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Baby :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Sorry, Babyhopes! :( 

I'm really out now too. I'm just too excited about that perfect 14 day luteal phase to be all that upset. I feel like we have a real chance now!


----------



## oldermom1975

That looks great, VJean! 
Sorry to the ladies that got the :witch:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Mischief :hugs: but your right your body is Willing and Ready Now! :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry to those who are out! :hugs:

Mischief ~ I can appreciate the awesome feeling getting a 14 day LP would bring. Lots of luck this next cycle! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

VJean, you are so totally pregnant!!! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh!!Sorry Mischief and Babyhopes. I'm not feeling so hot today either, and it's supposed to be the day AF arrives in real life, so my status update is probably right behind yours.


----------



## tryfor2

Sorry Babyhopes1974 and Mischief. We all know how that feels. A 14-day LP is something to celebrate though! (I'm jealous!)

I broke down and tested this morning. BFN. I'm only 8 DPO though. If I squinted I thought I could maybe see the faintest beginnings of something but I think it's just wishful thinking (another thing we can all relate to!)...


----------



## tryfor2

Actually, I think I do see the faintest line. It's so faint I keep thinking I'm just imagining it, though having just looked at a bunch of faint BFPs on FF, mine's looking a bit more "positive." I don't know. Does any hint of a line really mean positive?


----------



## Sis4Us

It needs to have Color to it Try if it's Grey or white it's a Evap!!!

FX it gets darker Tom!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Allright! I bought my OPKs; the smiley faced ones and the first response. I'm saving my receipt in case I only end up using one set. Wishful thinking on my part! Let's start this process over again, shall we? I will enjoy drinking a glass of wine and reading the directions. hee hee. Fun Friday for this newlywed! My stomach is hurting/crampy anyway, so I might as well just chill out. *groan*


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the :witch: got U Terri !!!! :hugs:

On word and Upward!!! :)

AFM.... Had one spot this am them Brown spotting Hope I'll have something to report in a few days!!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Sis. 
It's ok&#8230;If I really ovulated 4-5 days ago, like ff said, I wouldn't have a period at all in NOV, and that's just crazy for such a random chart/non high temp chart. I knew something was up! hee hee.

My fingers and toes are so crossed for you. Can't wait to hear your report. Your chart is amazing!

I started reading the Clearblue Easy and it seems easy enough. I like that i only have to do it once a day with my morning pee and it'll either flash a smile or have a solid smile. I can do this!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL w those but if it gives u More flashings then Norm u might need to switch I had Problems w those but my Hormones are Crazy !!! :haha:


----------



## VJean

Thanks for all the congrats ladies! I got a :bfp: on my FRER this am, and pregnant 1-2 weeks on a CB digi. I think it's finally starting to sink in! Holy crap! We are flying to Idaho Sunday morning with the inlaws, so I think we'll share the news with them in person because it'll be to hard to get out of drinking and using hot tub otherwise. Everyone else will have to wait until 12+ weeks to find out. 

So sorry the :witch: keeps popping up. I love the positive attitudes thou! Stay strong and I'll continue watching this thread, cheering you on and praying for your :bfp:!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm so sorry Terri. :hugs: I love the smiley face opk's! Takes the guess work out of trying to figure out if it's + or - with the line ones.

Vjean ~ Congrats again, officially! :happydance: So excited for you.


----------



## Blueshoney

Vjean Congratulations!!!! 

I still have a few more days before I test, but I don't know. I don't think I will get a BFP. I know I shouldn't be disappointed because this is only my first month TTC, but I know I will be.


----------



## garfie

VJean - Congrats Hun :happydance::happydance:

Terri - sorry she got you - the bitch got me to:cry: cycle buddy - so are you setting up a December thread yet - cos their will be no more testing for me in November:haha:

Bring on the Christmas Crackers BFPs:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

VJEAN!! I'm so happy for you babe! I'm also glad you get to tell someone. I can't imagine trying to hold it in once you finally get a BFP. woop whoop!! I'll update your status.

Garfie-Hugs&#8230;sorry GF. We can do a december thread closer to the end of November. still a lot of BFPs to report in Nov. :)

Blueshoney-If you're going to be disappointed, then just wait and don't test. To this day, I have never bought a pregnancy test in my lifetime. I thought about buying one yesterday when I bought those OPKs, but I didn't. Of course, I don't want to get completely set back, and continually testing would be too much for me. My body (and my charts) will let me know.

Ps. I'm glad I can afford those smiley opks. Maybe that's one good thing about being older. ha!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats VJean :happydance: and Take care Flying!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, Missed too much activity, so probably won't catch everyone, but so sorry to all who got AF-attacked. I hope she doesn't come visit me for Thanksgiving. :growlmad:

Vjean, congrats on it being official, woohoo! I love that happy news!

Terri, kudos to you for never buying HPTs! My DH has suggested many times that I just wait and see whether AF arrives. He hates seeing me heartbroken when I test for days leading up to it. That's why I'm waiting until 14dpo this time, but I should just do like you, because I'll know when AF arrives or not! Btw, I LOVE the CB digital. :) It's what I've always used, although this cycle I also got the FR with lines too, to back it up. The CB has never failed me until this month. I got flashing smileys for a week, and no solid, for the first time ever in a year. I must've just missed the surge though, because there is a pattern on my chart, right?? So not sure what's up with that, ugh.

Blueshoney, GL Hun! I think I'm testing around the same time as you, so fingers crossed. 

AFM, I've been having strong AF-type cramping on and off for a couple days now, my boobs hurt like a son-of-a-b, and my face is broken out like I'm 13. This is just venting, not symptom-spotting, as the sore boobs are typical for me in the TWW, the cramping has happened in other cycles, and I think the breakout can be attributed to the clomid. None of that stuff holds any weight for me. Although I can't lie....the cramping is stronger...it's usually just super dull if AF isn't about to start, but this time it feels almost as strong as when I'm on AF. Wonder if that means it's coming early. :growlmad:


----------



## nessaw

E rose I had strong af type cramps 11dpo-14dpo! Good luck.
congrats vjean.


----------



## ClaireCath

This 2WW seems to be taking FOREVER this month.....


----------



## ERosePW

nessaw said:


> E rose I had strong af type cramps 11dpo-14dpo! Good luck.
> congrats vjean.

Omg, seriously? Oh boy... Lol! I'm not trying to get my hopes up, but I've been really praying for a BFP this cycle, as it would be lovely to get it just before hitting the one-year mark of TTC#1 (it'll be exactly a year if I'm not prego this cycle!). I'm not much of a symptom spotter since the symptoms were constantly tricking me before, but these cramps haven't been my usual dull cramps. They've felt exactly like AF, almost just as bad at times. They're not constant... Maybe twice a day. They'll arrive pretty hard for an hour or so, and then go away completely. But during that hour, I feel just like I do when on AF. It started on Thurs, but those were the mild ones... Fri and today have been the heavier ones, which I just thought...hmm, how odd for me. 

I'm going to a friend's house for some girl time and champagne today, but now I'm all nervous about drinking! :wacko:


----------



## oldermom1975

Wow, good luck to all of you ladies who are near the end of your TWW! You guys have way more self-control than I do. I just bought 45 FRER tests online. So much for my calm, cool and collected detachment from TTC!:blush:


----------



## terripeachy

oldermom1975 said:


> Wow, good luck to all of you ladies who are near the end of your TWW! You guys have way more self-control than I do. I just bought 45 FRER tests online. So much for my calm, cool and collected detachment from TTC!:blush:

OMG!! 45?!! hee hee. I hope you don't need to use more than 30! Just kidding. I hope you don't need many more than 5. I think my jaw seriously dropped.

ERose-I hope that weird cramping is something good. My fingers are crossed for your Thanksgiving stuffing (ha!). Based on what everyone else feels/says about testing all the time, I just couldn't do it. I'm too cheap, and I enjoy being happy. Enjoy the party, and drink a glass of champagne. It may be your last!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

_OMG!! 45?!! hee hee. I hope you don't need to use more than 30! Just kidding. I hope you don't need many more than 5. I think my jaw seriously dropped.

ERose-I hope that weird cramping is something good. My fingers are crossed for your Thanksgiving stuffing (ha!). Based on what everyone else feels/says about testing all the time, I just couldn't do it. I'm too cheap, and I enjoy being happy. Enjoy the party, and drink a glass of champagne. It may be your last!!!_


That is a great way to look at it! I should be better about that kind of stuff...but I just get too excited. Plus it doesn't help that DH and I live outside the country half the year, and they don't sell FRER's here. The best I can find are basically equivalent to the First Signal WalMart tests (and those are few and far between). We are going to be here for at least another four months, so I was stocking up. Still...:blush:


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-do what you do, babe. It just surprised me when you said 45. I bought a winter coat and 3 hats for my bald head. Those are my 45 FRERs, right there! hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom1975 said:


> _OMG!! 45?!! hee hee. I hope you don't need to use more than 30! Just kidding. I hope you don't need many more than 5. I think my jaw seriously dropped.
> 
> ERose-I hope that weird cramping is something good. My fingers are crossed for your Thanksgiving stuffing (ha!). Based on what everyone else feels/says about testing all the time, I just couldn't do it. I'm too cheap, and I enjoy being happy. Enjoy the party, and drink a glass of champagne. It may be your last!!!_
> 
> 
> That is a great way to look at it! I should be better about that kind of stuff...but I just get too excited. Plus it doesn't help that DH and I live outside the country half the year, and they don't sell FRER's here. The best I can find are basically equivalent to the First Signal WalMart tests (and those are few and far between). We are going to be here for at least another four months, so I was stocking up. Still...:blush:

Where do you live where it's so hard to get HPTs? If you don't mind my asking. Tell me to mind my own biz, I'll totally understand! I'm just a very curious person, lol! :dohh:


----------



## oldermom1975

Terri- Three hats? Cool! 

ERose- I don't mind you asking...we live in the Middle East half the year. My husband was offered a job at a college here, so he stays here a good 9 months of the year, and DD and I fly in for 6 or 7 of those months. They have everything we need for supplies here, I don't want to give the impression that they don't, but FRER's I have never seen in all of our 4 years here (not for lack of trying!).


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom1975 said:


> Terri- Three hats? Cool!
> 
> ERose- I don't mind you asking...we live in the Middle East half the year. My husband was offered a job at a college here, so he stays here a good 9 months of the year, and DD and I fly in for 6 or 7 of those months. They have everything we need for supplies here, I don't want to give the impression that they don't, but FRER's I have never seen in all of our 4 years here (not for lack of trying!).

What a cool experience for you guys. I always thought it would be neat to work/live in a different country on a temporary contract for a while. It's the best way to really experience a different culture. Very cool. :)


----------



## ERosePW

My temp sure is up today. I've seen it at 98.9 before, sometimes it spikes like that right before dropping for AF. After I took it at my normal time, I fell back asleep for an hour and then decided to temp again to see if it was still high... It was 99.73. What the ...? Worried that maybe a fever was coming on (although I don't feel sick), so took it again after breakfast to see if it was rising. That time, it was 99.2. Still getting the same very strong AF cramps, sporadically. I do still wonder if AF is gonna come early.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> What a cool experience for you guys. I always thought it would be neat to work/live in a different country on a temporary contract for a while. It's the best way to really experience a different culture. Very cool. :)
> 
> It's okay! There are times I really appreciate it, and times I really hate it. For example, in the fertility world, you can buy clomid (and almost any other thing) in pharmacies here without a prescription. And it is cheap! There are IVF/fertility wings in the two major hospitals, and they are also much cheaper. The downside is how many pregnant women you see here- THEY ARE EVERYWHERE!!! :wacko: The culture is pretty baby-centric. It just bothers me to see the occasional teen pregnant.
> Before this, my DH and I lived briefly in Saudi Arabia. (Whoa culture shock!!) Anyway, there was a man in the gold souk (it's like a bazaar with lots of gold vendors) who bragged that his 13 year old daughter was married and might be pregnant (this was before we had DD, so double whammy there), and his older 15 year old daughter had a two year old .
> "It's just our way." He said.
> I try really hard not to be judgmental- but those are babies having babies! :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> My temp sure is up today. I've seen it at 98.9 before, sometimes it spikes like that right before dropping for AF. After I took it at my normal time, I fell back asleep for an hour and then decided to temp again to see if it was still high... It was 99.73. What the ...? Worried that maybe a fever was coming on (although I don't feel sick), so took it again after breakfast to see if it was rising. That time, it was 99.2. Still getting the same very strong AF cramps, sporadically. I do still wonder if AF is gonna come early.

I hope not! :flower: Still holding out hope!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ERosePW said:


> My temp sure is up today. I've seen it at 98.9 before, sometimes it spikes like that right before dropping for AF. After I took it at my normal time, I fell back asleep for an hour and then decided to temp again to see if it was still high... It was 99.73. What the ...? Worried that maybe a fever was coming on (although I don't feel sick), so took it again after breakfast to see if it was rising. That time, it was 99.2. Still getting the same very strong AF cramps, sporadically. I do still wonder if AF is gonna come early.

Good luck! I'm cheering you on. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel the same way Erose my temp Dropped and even after the spotting on Fri I'm still getting BFNs so I'm starting to loose hope Fast!!! :(


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies - still cheering you all on :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm excited to hear about these upcoming BFPs!! Lots of testing in November still to come!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm confused had one brown spot yesterday and then a red spot tonite when I checked my Cervix 
:shrug:

Not sure what's up!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm out! Good luck to everyone else


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hopethisyear said:


> I'm out! Good luck to everyone else

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## kfs1

VJean said:


> Thanks for all the congrats ladies! I got a :bfp: on my FRER this am, and pregnant 1-2 weeks on a CB digi. I think it's finally starting to sink in! Holy crap! We are flying to Idaho Sunday morning with the inlaws, so I think we'll share the news with them in person because it'll be to hard to get out of drinking and using hot tub otherwise. Everyone else will have to wait until 12+ weeks to find out.
> 
> So sorry the :witch: keeps popping up. I love the positive attitudes thou! Stay strong and I'll continue watching this thread, cheering you on and praying for your :bfp:!

Congratulations!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear, Hope. What a way to start a Monday. :(


----------



## garfie

:hugs: Hope sorry she got you:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Hope :hugs: !! 

:dust: for us still in it!!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: hope


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, so sorry if the witch got you. :hugs: And congratulations on BFPs!!! keep them coming!!! :happydance:

Question: do you take CoQ10? It is supposed to support energy production in cells and increase your chances to conceive by improving a woman's eggs quality. At least, this is what I read online. What other supplements do you take, if you do not mind me asking? Thanks and good luck! :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Lenka78 said:


> Ladies, so sorry if the witch got you. :hugs: And congratulations on BFPs!!! keep them coming!!! :happydance:
> 
> Question: do you take CoQ10? It is supposed to support energy production in cells and increase your chances to conceive by improving a woman's eggs quality. At least, this is what I read online. What other supplements do you take, if you do not mind me asking? Thanks and good luck! :flower:

Lots!
DHEA- 50mg/day
calcium-1800mg
Vit D- 3000IU
iron- 65mg
folic acid-2400mcg
One a day prenatal multivitamin
baby aspirin
B-complex
Fish oil (DHA)
I am also thinking about starting CoQ10.


----------



## Lenka78

Oldermom, thanks for replying! That is a lot. :thumbup: I take baby aspirin too, hoping it is not harmful in the long run.


----------



## oldermom1975

Lenka78 said:


> Oldermom, thanks for replying! That is a lot. :thumbup: I take baby aspirin too, hoping it is not harmful in the long run.

I think it is only harmful if you have a clotting disorder or take the full-strength version.


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> I'm confused had one brown spot yesterday and then a red spot tonite when I checked my Cervix
> :shrug:
> 
> Not sure what's up!!!

Any news today Sis? I'm feeling the same as you were. But at least your temps are still up, that's good!! My temp spiked so beautifully yesterday, lol. But then took a MEGA dive below coverline today. It's 5-6 days too early for AF, which is odd since my temp usually drops RIGHT before, or the day of. ugh! I also had the tiniest bit of really light pink in my CM this morning, which has just been creamy. Any possibilities of implantation at 13dpo?! LOL!! :wacko:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

12 dpo today for me. I don't normally make it past 10 dpo, but RE has me on a new progesterone supplement. Yesterday my temp went below coverline, so I thought I was out and expected af to arrive. Well, she didn't arrive, and my temp went back above coverline this am. I know I'm down for testing tomorrow, but I couldn't help myself and had to test this am out of curiuosity. I've tested bfp at 11 and 12 dpo in the past, so figured it could work if I did get pg. Well, I got :bfn: :cry: And still no af. Not sure if I just tested too early, or if the new P is super awesome and keeping af away even though P hasn't done that in the past when not pg. AF was due Sat or Sun, so I'm officially late now. I guess I will wait until I'm 14 dpo if I make it there, while continuing to take the P. Then test again. If neg again, I'll stop the P and wait for af. I just want to make sure I am indeed not pg before stopping it. If I'm pg and stop it, I'll loose it.


----------



## ERosePW

Ahh, so your temp went right back up the next day, that's good to hear! Guess I'll see what happens tomorrow... although this was quite a huge dip. :wacko:

Sorry about the BFN today. :( I have to admit, I ended up testing today as well. I figured at 13dpo it was possible to get a result, although I wasn't very hopeful with such a low temp. I got a BFN as well. Not even a faint line. :dohh:

Fingers crossed for both of us, and for everyone else out there testing soon!!! Tomorrow is 14dpo for me. It's my official test day that I gave Terri. But Clomid made me have a 31-day cycle last month, so I'm assuming I wont know about AF for another few days.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL mom and Erose!!!!

Tested this AM BFN also sent a email to my nurse about the spot she is talking to my DR might have to do bloods!!
I really think my O day is wrong cuz I had a super dark OPK that day so I think I'm prob 10Dpo today not 12!!! :shrug:
My cervix is High and closed again so.....Guess I will see what the AM Brings ;)


----------



## moni77

FXed this week ladies!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sorry to hear about you guys' bfn's this am too. Guess this just wasn't a good day for testing! Hopefully things somehow turn around for us in a few days.


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh-ERose, Sis and Momof3Girls!!! I hate that you all got BFNs. 
ERose-I saw your temperature drop and I felt sad. Maybe it'll go back up again in the morning. I hate seeing such a drastic jump. It's SOOOOOO dramatic, like a slap in the face. F-you, temperature drop. hee hee. 

Momof3, keep taking that progesterone. Until you get the a-ok to stop, I'd keep doing it.

Sis-hopefully everything will be ok when you go to the doctors. *hugs* to all.

I'm definitely remaining positive for everyone.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-I saw your temperature drop and I felt sad. Maybe it'll go back up again in the morning. I hate seeing such a drastic jump. It's SOOOOOO dramatic, like a slap in the face. F-you, temperature drop. hee hee.

Lol, terri, you put it the exact way I was feeling when I saw it! F-you temp drop and Ffoe! :haha: I was going cross eyed this morning watching it while it was in my mouth. I knew when I saw it going up so slow, urg.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> ERose-I saw your temperature drop and I felt sad. Maybe it'll go back up again in the morning. I hate seeing such a drastic jump. It's SOOOOOO dramatic, like a slap in the face. F-you, temperature drop. hee hee.
> 
> Lol, terri, you put it the exact way I was feeling when I saw it! F-you temp drop and Ffoe! :haha: I was going cross eyed this morning watching it while it was in my mouth. I knew when I saw it going up so slow, urg.Click to expand...

You guys are hilarious! I definitely feel like that sometimes! If only I could slap my body silly!
(maybe that is what exercise is???) :haha:
Ladies, remember if your temp goes down, you aren't necessarily out- not until :witch: shows up. And even if she does this month, she doesn't necessarily get next month. There is always a little hope. I am pulling for you!


----------



## terripeachy

My temperatures have been off the past couple days..hubs fell asleep downstairs on Sunday night, and I woke up at 4am and realized that he wasn't there. I tried to remain still and sleep for another hour and a half only to have him come in the room at 5:30. My alarm clock goes off at 5:45. Grrr...
Today I had to come in to work early so I took my temperature at 5:00. 

Hopefully it'll settle out the rest of the week. I'm usually pretty steady eddy pre-O.


----------



## Sis4Us

I don't even temp the week of AF anymore Terri I wouldn't worry about it!!! :)

AFM I should be giving u an update early since I Supposedly Od early will update when I know!! ;)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Good luck sis! I hope you have :bfp: this month. 

Terri ~ I'm with sis. Don't worry about af temps. I also don't bother. My af temps are all over the place even when taken the same time each day. Plus, gives me a week break from temping.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> I don't even temp the week of AF anymore Terri I wouldn't worry about it!!! :)
> 
> AFM I should be giving u an update early since I Supposedly Od early will update when I know!! ;)

Oooohhh, now I am excited!


----------



## tryfor2

I am sorry to those who had AF show. You'd think she would know by now that she is not welcome. I wish you better luck next month.

As for me, I guess I can now officially say that I got a :bfp: I was uncertain at first (I posted here about a very, very faint line at 8 DPO), but I've been testing daily and the line is getting darker so I suppose it is fact real!

I felt torn about announcing this. I don't want to make anyone feel badly, but then I thought my news might inspire some of you to keep trying. It WILL happen, one way or another. I hope each and every one of you has a BFP of your own to celebrate in the very near future!!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Today was my test date at 14dpo, and I got a BFN. If my cycle is 31 days again like it was last month from the Clomid, then I still have a few days before AF shows. But I'm not really getting my hopes up. It just doesnt really feel like a successful cycle. :cry: Oh well, terri, I'll letcha know if/when AF shows so you can put that darn witch beside my name on the list, lol!

Tryfor2, I am SO excited for you!! Do NOT feel bad for posting on here about your BFP! Thats what this thread was all about, and the positive news does make me feel good to see. :) Congrats again on it being official! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah tryfor2!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Why do you feel bad? I saw you mention it in other threads, but I was waiting for you to announce it on our "official.testing.thread" before I put it up there. So excited for you.

Sis-I'm excited for you too. Your chart looks great! Keep those temps up, babe! How do you feel?

ERose-Don't lose hope. I'll be watching your chart from work tomorrow, as I have one more day before my two day vacation begins.

Oldermom-nice job putting your signature info in. :winkwink:

BoobsMcGee-If you're still reading, I didn't want to put that waving smileyface. Why is she smiling? I guess it's the same as the witch. *shrug* So as long as you got a BFP, you're staying BFP on my thread. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## oldermom1975

tryfor2 said:


> I am sorry to those who had AF show. You'd think she would know by now that she is not welcome. I wish you better luck next month.
> 
> As for me, I guess I can now officially say that I got a :bfp: I was uncertain at first (I posted here about a very, very faint line at 8 DPO), but I've been testing daily and the line is getting darker so I suppose it is fact real!
> 
> I felt torn about announcing this. I don't want to make anyone feel badly, but then I thought my news might inspire some of you to keep trying. It WILL happen, one way or another. I hope each and every one of you has a BFP of your own to celebrate in the very near future!!!!!

We need the ups to balance the downs! Please do post here! :happydance:
Do you have any pics?


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-nice job putting your signature info in. :winkwink:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I had some issues... :blush:
> Ah, well. It gets the point across, I guess.


----------



## terripeachy

When I click on the link for your chart, it doesn't come up. Try it again and click preview to make sure it works. Everything else looks good though. I like your spoiler. hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> When I click on the link for your chart, it doesn't come up. Try it again and click preview to make sure it works. Everything else looks good though. I like your spoiler. hee hee.

Yeah, I will keep working on it- the preview thing doesn't seem to want to bring up a thumbnail of my chart, but it has no trouble with the ticker. :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Tryingfor2- please don't feel bad at all! I joined this beccause I want to hear BFPs from women my age! It gives me so much hope that I didn't wait to long! 

AF due today. Still not here. Took a test with my FMU and I got a BFN. I am tring to hold out hope but I know I'm out this month :nope:


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> Tryingfor2- please don't feel bad at all! I joined this beccause I want to hear BFPs from women my age! It gives me so much hope that I didn't wait to long!
> 
> AF due today. Still not here. Took a test with my FMU and I got a BFN. I am tring to hold out hope but I know I'm out this month :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## tryfor2

I do have pics Oldermom! I just can't seem to get one to upload (techno moron, remember). I'll get DH (also a techno moron but less so than me) to help me attempt again tonight.

I'm sorry Blueshoney. Next month! I'm glad my news gives you hope. You MUST keep the faith. I think that while declining fertility post 35 is very real, it is also sensationalized. There's a lot of fear mongering out there, often by people who stand to profit. I forget how long you have been TTC but you might have taken the same amount of time to conceive 5 or 10 years ago as it will take you now. You can never know for sure. I knew some 20-somethings who were pg the same time as I was and it took them far longer to conceive than it took me at 35. Now, that could be attributed to their partners too (maybe DH just has super sperm! Don't think I'll mention that as I'll never hear the end if it!)--you can't be sure either way.

Anyway, didn't mean to blather on, but the upshot is, it's not your fault, you didn't wait too long, and you WILL get pregnant. Believe it!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Tryfor2 ~ Congratulations! :happydance: So so happy for you!

Blueshoney ~ :hugs: It's not over till she shows!


----------



## kimk

Tryfor2 congrats. 

I am due in a few days. BFN this morning. I understand I'm not out yet but it doesn't look good.


----------



## kfs1

Congrats on all of the BFPs!!

:dust: for everyone who's still waiting to test!


----------



## moni77

Congrats Tryfor2!!!


----------



## ERosePW

blueshoney and KimK, sorry about your BFNs. I feel ya! Got mine today at 14dpo, but AF not due for another few days, so now is yet another waiting game. I know we're not out, so I'm still holding out a little hope. But if it isn't gonna happen, I'm ready to get on with my next cycle, lol!


----------



## ERosePW

Why is it that every time I feel that sensation of having to pee, I feel the need to pee on a stick? TTC really does a job on me, lol. I've already POAS this morning, and it was a big fat negative! Someone talk me down! LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel ya Erose I've been POAS twice a day since the spotting still BFN!!!

My FS wants me to come in for a Beta I'm just afraid it will be All for nothing... Have a headache today which I get when my hormones drop so guess I'll see what the AM brings AGAIN!!!

Congrats to the BFPS :hugs: to Everyone feeling Lost!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Don't waste your test, ERose! I hope you are still lurking. Wait until tomorrow. hee hee.

Oldermom-I can see your chart when I click on it now, so good job!

Blueshoney and kimk-be patient, chicas! 

You guys should all think about starting the December thread. I had a fun time doing it, but I want to go on break next month (ha ha). That is, a break from being the thread cheerleader, not ttc. hee hee. Sis did October, so who's interested in December?


----------



## Sis4Us

If I don't get a BFP this month I can host for December unless someone else would like a shot I have no Problem w that!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Excuse me, you are NOT hosting next month. hee hee. You'll be in a different forum. :(
*batting your hands away from the keyboard* (but you are a really good hostess)


----------



## Sis4Us

I sure hope so but this Pre AF headache is telling me Otherwise :(


----------



## ERosePW

If Sis gets her BFP (and I hope she will!!!), then I'll volunteer. GL Sis! You need to be hosting in one of the pregnancy forums since your chart is looking good! Otherwise, I'll join your TTC December thread. :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'd be interested in doing the dec thread if no one else wants to and no one minds. Since I'm kinda new to this message board and all.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Never mind. Erose and I must have posted at the same time.


----------



## Sis4Us

Got another spot when checking Cervix not sure if AF is playing games or LIl Bean is trying to stick!!! Grrrrrrr

Hate playing the waiting Game!!! :(


----------



## ERosePW

MomOf3Girls said:


> Never mind. Erose and I must have posted at the same time.

Oh, go for it MomOf3! If Sis can't, it's all yours. :) I might be hosting another in the ttc#1 forums, so it might be tough for me to host two anyway, so no prob! I bounce back and forth between these 35+ forums and the ttc#1 forums since I'm trying for my first. There's some youngn's on there sometimes, but I've met some nice ladies in their 30s on there too, so I'm back and forth. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Got another spot when checking Cervix not sure if AF is playing games or LIl Bean is trying to stick!!! Grrrrrrr
> 
> Hate playing the waiting Game!!! :(

Oooh, GL Sis! I hate the waiting game too, so I totally understand, but I'm cheering you on!!


----------



## tryfor2

oldermom1975 said:


> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry to those who had AF show. You'd think she would know by now that she is not welcome. I wish you better luck next month.
> 
> As for me, I guess I can now officially say that I got a :bfp: I was uncertain at first (I posted here about a very, very faint line at 8 DPO), but I've been testing daily and the line is getting darker so I suppose it is fact real!
> 
> I felt torn about announcing this. I don't want to make anyone feel badly, but then I thought my news might inspire some of you to keep trying. It WILL happen, one way or another. I hope each and every one of you has a BFP of your own to celebrate in the very near future!!!!!
> 
> We need the ups to balance the downs! Please do post here! :happydance:
> Do you have any pics?Click to expand...

As requested... The first test was actually a lot paler initially. Barely a hint of anything. I'm probably going to continue testing every few days because I'm paranoid. I'm still temping, which I maybe shouldn't do, as I'm anxious my BBT has held steady at 97.58 three days in a row. I'm glad it isn't dropping, but shouldn't it be rising??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9226.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## oldermom1975

tryfor2 said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry to those who had AF show. You'd think she would know by now that she is not welcome. I wish you better luck next month.
> 
> As for me, I guess I can now officially say that I got a :bfp: I was uncertain at first (I posted here about a very, very faint line at 8 DPO), but I've been testing daily and the line is getting darker so I suppose it is fact real!
> 
> I felt torn about announcing this. I don't want to make anyone feel badly, but then I thought my news might inspire some of you to keep trying. It WILL happen, one way or another. I hope each and every one of you has a BFP of your own to celebrate in the very near future!!!!!
> 
> We need the ups to balance the downs! Please do post here! :happydance:
> Do you have any pics?Click to expand...
> 
> As requested... The first test was actually a lot paler initially. Barely a hint of anything. I'm probably going to continue testing every few days because I'm paranoid. I'm still temping, which I maybe shouldn't do, as I'm anxious my BBT has held steady at 97.58 three days in a row. I'm glad it isn't dropping, but shouldn't it be rising??Click to expand...


That is a great progression! Re your temps, not necessarily. If you are that worried though, have your gp do a blood progesterone test (since that has the effect of raising your temp). 
So happy for you!!


----------



## NandO1

Tryfor 2 my temps were all up and down with this one so i stopped temping. Your tests are exactly like mine were even down to the squinter on 8dpo. Congrats enjoy your pregnancy. xx


----------



## ERosePW

Aww, those look great tryfor2! You got good ones early on and that 12dpo one is really dark! I don't think you have anything to worry about w/ your temps!


----------



## ERosePW

Bfn again this morning and I feel really crampy and I'm spotting now. When I put in my temp, FF took my CHs away completely! As an experiment, I entered AF, and it gives me the CHs back, so I guess I'm not supposed to have so many drops below CL without AF coming. It does feel imminent, so terri, I really think you can put that witch by my name. I feel like she's coming today for sure. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

tryfor2-That is awesome progression!!! I loved seeing the results. Thanks for sharing.

ERose-I'm so sorry. I noticed that your crosshairs were gone. Hmmm..maybe the temps below coverline is when they take them away. Interesting. You know, I'm still trying to figure out how this program works. I'll update your status. :(

Sis-any update from you? I'm getting sad after being so pumped up about tryfor2's sticks. hee hee. This ttc is an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Sis4Us

My temp took a dump this Am BFN so I'm sure the :witch: will show today or Tom!! 
:(


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-:growlmad: That is the worst! Is it too late to still have hope? Are you feeling bad? I'm not updating you until it's official. Grrrr...


----------



## Sis4Us

Not really feeling bad I just know my Body and I think it's trying to let AF in the Door!!
At least I get to stuff my Face Tom!!!! :haha:

Was just hoping to get to eat for TWO!!! :cry:


----------



## tryfor2

ERosepw and Sis4Us, I am so sorry. It sucks just waiting for the inevitable (for this month at least). A BFP next month would be super special though!

That's so weird about your disappearing crosshairs, ERosepw. FF often confuses the heck out of me. I have EWCM after O almost every cycle. When I log it, FF dots my CH some cycles and other times not. I don't get it. 

I'll be checking in on you all next month to hear about all the :bfp: you guys get!!! I am excited for you. It's still to come!!


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: ERose and Sis4Us, sorry on the BFN's and temp drops. TTC sucks!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ERosePW said:


> MomOf3Girls said:
> 
> 
> Never mind. Erose and I must have posted at the same time.
> 
> Oh, go for it MomOf3! If Sis can't, it's all yours. :) I might be hosting another in the ttc#1 forums, so it might be tough for me to host two anyway, so no prob! I bounce back and forth between these 35+ forums and the ttc#1 forums since I'm trying for my first. There's some youngn's on there sometimes, but I've met some nice ladies in their 30s on there too, so I'm back and forth. :)Click to expand...

You sure? Well, if sis doesn't want to, I'll give it a go. Let me know, sis, if you want it or not. :flower:

Sorry about the bfn's this am, ERose and Sis. :hugs:

Tryfor2 ~ Awesome tests! I also don't think you have to worry with how dark that last one is. :happydance:

:bfn: for me too this am. I've been so crampy, it's like my body wants to start af, but the progesterone is keeping it away. Stopping the P and waiting for af now. I'm in uncharted territory with something new being done this month, so we'll see how long it takes for her arrival after stopping the P. I feel like I've given it enough time, time to move on to the next cycle.


----------



## tryfor2

I'm sorry, Momof3Girls. That must be so frustrating.


----------



## Sis4Us

It's up to U guys if u would like me to do the thread I can if not I don't have too!!

Just let me know whatcha want!!! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

MomOf3Girls said:


> :bfn: for me too this am. I've been so crampy, it's like my body wants to start af, but the progesterone is keeping it away. Stopping the P and waiting for af now. I'm in uncharted territory with something new being done this month, so we'll see how long it takes for her arrival after stopping the P. I feel like I've given it enough time, time to move on to the next cycle.

I have felt that before...sorry that you are feeling it now. :(


----------



## Driving280

So glad to see the BFPs here! Sorry for those who got AF - we'll all get BFPs in December!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis4Us said:


> It's up to U guys if u would like me to do the thread I can if not I don't have too!!
> 
> Just let me know whatcha want!!! :)

I'd like to, but was letting you have first pick at doing it or not since from my viewpoint, seems to be your thing. I didn't want to feel like I was stepping on anyone's toes so to speak. I'm good either way. Would be fun to try hosting one month, but if not, as long as a testing thread exists no matter who hosts it, I'm all good! :thumbup:

AF is officially here for me. Put that witch by my name if it isn't there yet already. I haven't looked at the first page in a while.


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-I am stepping in here and saying that you should just start the December thread. I am new here too, but figured I would step up and start the November thread. It's a learning experience, but a good one, so if you have questions, just ask. 

Sorry the witch got you, BUT onwards and upwards. We can celebrate with our families tomorrow and hopefully have Christmas surprises for everyone. I updated your status, btw

Lots of baby dust to those still in the running!


----------



## Sis4Us

If u want to make the thread feel free I'm a stay at home MOM so I usually do it cuz I have the Time and can't stay off BNB!! :rofl:
Plus I'm a Psycho crafter so it's gives me something to Decorate and make pretty!! ;)

Although I'm not to happy w my BRIGHT screen :nope:

Well my nurse called and made me go for Blood she also did a Scan I have fluid around my Left ovary and a small Cyst on my right!! :shrug:

She's gonna call w Beta results tonite!!! FX


----------



## Blueshoney

I'm officially out. AF arrived today. Hopefully December is mY month!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Blues

AFM..... Beta was negative so AF should show any day!!!

GL for those still waiting!!!


----------



## moni77

Well my estrogen on the day 3 labs was high - which means no IUI this cycle afterall. Is it odd that this news devastated me more then the BFN last week? I cried a little after I hung up the phone. I felt like this was going to be the month and now I have no shot. I guess I will take this month for me - try to get back into a regular routine at the gym and enjoy the holiday season. 

Sorry SIS on the negative beta. I'll still join the Dec thread but will likely need the January as well since natural hasn't worked yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the news Moni I know how it feels to be shot done before U start!!!

:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

This is not a good evening for our group. Sorry Sis, Moni and Blueshoney. *hugs*
Sis-I guess you certainly know your body with your pre-AF headache. I'll update the thread. Boooooo&#8230;..


----------



## Sis4Us

The witch hasn't shown yet but I'm sure she will Pop up at the worst time possible!! :nope:


----------



## tryfor2

Oh man, sorry Sis4Us, Blueshoney & Moni77. That sucks. I don't know what else to say.:hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

It's funny, my OH really thought it would happen right away. He is surprised that it didn't. So I will take his optimism because he said well December it is!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

moni77 said:


> Well my estrogen on the day 3 labs was high - which means no IUI this cycle afterall. Is it odd that this news devastated me more then the BFN last week? I cried a little after I hung up the phone. I felt like this was going to be the month and now I have no shot. I guess I will take this month for me - try to get back into a regular routine at the gym and enjoy the holiday season.
> 
> Sorry SIS on the negative beta. I'll still join the Dec thread but will likely need the January as well since natural hasn't worked yet.

:hugs: I'm so sorry!

:hugs: for you too Blueshoney and Sis.


Ok, I went ahead and got the December thread started for anyone who is ready to pick a Dec date!


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, I missed a lot today after my last post! Btw, Thanks to all you ladies for the sweet support! You're all so great! I've really loved this thread. :flower:

Sorry to everyone else who got AF, or feel it coming on. Terri is right, it sure was a bad day for lots of us! I'm right there with the ones who know it's coming. I feel like it should start any minute, and it still hasn't. It's one of those times I wish it would just come so I can get on to my next cycle!

Moni, Im curious (and also clueless).... What does the high estrogen mean for fertility? Why can't you go through with IUI if it's just a day3 test? There's nothing they can do about it for this cycle, even though its early in? Reason I ask is because I've scheduled an appt with my OB for hormone testing, and although I'm not doing IUI yet, I'm curious what the high estrogen means for fertility, just in case my tests end up showing that too. Also, I couldn't my appt until Dec 11th so I guess that means my blood tests won't be able to actually occur until my Jan cycle? I guess I need to do more research on this, lol!

Momof3, I'll jump on your Dec thread as soon as I get AF and have an idea of a test date. :) I'm SO praying for a Dec BFP, as my parents are coming to visit in Jan, and it would mean so much to tell them in person!


----------



## oldermom1975

A high estrogen at day three can mask a high FSH level. It isn't a great cycle for stims, but I wonder why the doc cancelled a clomid cycle? My doc has me go regardless of what my FSH/estrogen levels are.

Sorry moni. It really sucks to be benched. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Momof3Girls for starting a new thread. I'll check the calendar when I get back from church and add my testing date.

Blueshoney-I like your OHs optimism as well. I think just like him. HA!!HA!!
Happy Thanksgiving all. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ERose ~ I hope you get a Dec bfp too! That would be so fun to tell your parents in person. :thumbup:


----------



## kimk

I'm out. I am going to take a month off. I need a break. Good luck everyone, hope I don't see you on the January's thread lots of baby dust.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm out too :witch: came in the middle of cooking yesterday!!! :nope:


----------



## ClaireCath

I'm out :witch: got me. Now onto my first cycle of clomid.....


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Sis, ClaireCath and kimk. It is a Black Friday for sure. 
We still have a few more to test in Nov (Ahnshi, Lenka78, Dylis), so there is still plenty of baby dust floating around in the air.

Oh, and kimk, check in periodically. We all understand that a break is needed sometimes. *hugs*


----------



## Ahnshi

Well ladies, I got my BFP on 13dpo/cd28 on FRER and 14dpo on clearblue digital. Need to confirm with Dr, though, before I get too excited. I have some details on my thread (Need a buddy - 37 and ttc #1). I'm hoping there will be a couple of more BFPs before this month ends. For those out this month, I'm hoping you have a Christmas time BFP. Loads of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

Ahnshi said:


> Well ladies, I got my BFP on 13dpo/cd28 on FRER and 14dpo on clearblue digital. Need to confirm with Dr, though, before I get too excited. I have some details on my thread (Need a buddy - 37 and ttc #1). I'm hoping there will be a couple of more BFPs before this month ends. For those out this month, I'm hoping you have a Christmas time BFP. Loads of baby dust your way :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can we see a pic once you are comfortable with your BFP??

Someone referred to this on another thread as 'line porn' hehe.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Ahnshi said:


> Well ladies, I got my BFP on 13dpo/cd28 on FRER and 14dpo on clearblue digital. Need to confirm with Dr, though, before I get too excited. I have some details on my thread (Need a buddy - 37 and ttc #1). I'm hoping there will be a couple of more BFPs before this month ends. For those out this month, I'm hoping you have a Christmas time BFP. Loads of baby dust your way :dust:

Congratulations! :happydance: Woop! Woop!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kim and Claire ~ :hugs: and :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Ahnshi-I am so excited! I'm updating you now. :) Congrats!


----------



## Lenka78

Ahnshi, congratulations!!!
AFM, I am 12 dpo today, AF is due tomorrow. Took an ic, BFN. Have some brown spotting. So upsetting. ... if AF does not show up by tomorrow morning, I am going to use FRER. Fx.


----------



## Ahnshi

oldermom1975 said:


> Ahnshi said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I got my BFP on 13dpo/cd28 on FRER and 14dpo on clearblue digital. Need to confirm with Dr, though, before I get too excited. I have some details on my thread (Need a buddy - 37 and ttc #1). I'm hoping there will be a couple of more BFPs before this month ends. For those out this month, I'm hoping you have a Christmas time BFP. Loads of baby dust your way :dust:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can we see a pic once you are comfortable with your BFP??
> 
> Someone referred to this on another thread as 'line porn' hehe.Click to expand...

Haha "line porn". I love it!


----------



## oldermom1975

Ahnshi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahnshi said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I got my BFP on 13dpo/cd28 on FRER and 14dpo on clearblue digital. Need to confirm with Dr, though, before I get too excited. I have some details on my thread (Need a buddy - 37 and ttc #1). I'm hoping there will be a couple of more BFPs before this month ends. For those out this month, I'm hoping you have a Christmas time BFP. Loads of baby dust your way :dust:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can we see a pic once you are comfortable with your BFP??
> 
> Someone referred to this on another thread as 'line porn' hehe.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha "line porn". I love it! Here it is:Click to expand...



Now THAT is good line porn!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

My fingers are still crossed, Lenka!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats ahnshi!!!!


----------



## Dylis

Congrats to all BFP

AFM 2 days late but the:witch:has landed


----------



## terripeachy

Awww..I'm sorry Dylis. I was hoping you'd come back with a fantastic update. *hugs*
I'll update you.


----------



## moni77

ERosePW said:


> Wow, I missed a lot today after my last post! Btw, Thanks to all you ladies for the sweet support! You're all so great! I've really loved this thread. :flower:
> 
> Sorry to everyone else who got AF, or feel it coming on. Terri is right, it sure was a bad day for lots of us! I'm right there with the ones who know it's coming. I feel like it should start any minute, and it still hasn't. It's one of those times I wish it would just come so I can get on to my next cycle!
> 
> Moni, Im curious (and also clueless).... What does the high estrogen mean for fertility? Why can't you go through with IUI if it's just a day3 test? There's nothing they can do about it for this cycle, even though its early in? Reason I ask is because I've scheduled an appt with my OB for hormone testing, and although I'm not doing IUI yet, I'm curious what the high estrogen means for fertility, just in case my tests end up showing that too. Also, I couldn't my appt until Dec 11th so I guess that means my blood tests won't be able to actually occur until my Jan cycle? I guess I need to do more research on this, lol!
> 
> Momof3, I'll jump on your Dec thread as soon as I get AF and have an idea of a test date. :) I'm SO praying for a Dec BFP, as my parents are coming to visit in Jan, and it would mean so much to tell them in person!

It meant that I had a cyst develop and so they want that to clear up before I do the clomid again. I guess it is pretty common. He suggested I still take the ovidril shot to "push it out" and he recommended trying naturally because there still may be an egg in there. the good thing is this will confirm an early cycle for me - so I will expect af around the 18th. I'll go look for the December page.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, ladies, thats a wrap! In total we had 5 BFPs and only one little angel. Not shabby! Look for the December thread if you're interested in being on that list. Best of luck to all.


----------

